# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Αιτημα προς διαχειριστες

## iwannaaa

Παρακαλω τη διαχειρηση να απαιτησει απο το menis_64 να μην ασχολειται μαζι μου κ με ενοχλει με σκοπο να με πλησιασει αλλιως θα ζητησω διαγραφη λογαριασμου

----------


## Kostas_14

Να μην ασχολείται μάλλον θα εννοείς.

----------


## menis_64

Όχι ρε καλά το είπε, αφού θέλει να ασχολούμαι μαζί της... Νιώθει πιο καλά έτσι

----------


## Kostas_14

> Όχι ρε καλά το είπε, αφού θέλει να ασχολούμαι μαζί της... Νιώθει πιο καλά έτσι


Όταν βλέπεις ότι δεν ταιριάζεις με έναν άνθρωπο, το σταματάς. Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεσαι φορτικός και να φτάνουν τα πράγματα στα άκρα.

----------


## menis_64

Εγώ πότε αποφάνθηκα κάτι τέτοιο ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε;

----------


## iwannaaa

> Όταν βλέπεις ότι δεν ταιριάζεις με έναν άνθρωπο, το σταματάς. Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεσαι φορτικός και να φτάνουν τα πράγματα στα άκρα.


Αυτο λεω κ γω .πολυ απλα
Αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινει ρε κωστα .δεν εχω κατι κακο μαζι του αλλα δε θελω να ασχολειται μαζι μ κ δικαιωμα μ
Εχει καταντησει κουραστικο πια .γτ ομως να φυγω εδω απο δω μεσα που θελω να χω καπου να εκφραζομαι ; ειναι δικαιο;ας διωξουν αυτον αν δεν μπορει να καταλαβει βσκ πραγματα.εγω δε του μιλαω καν κι αυτος παρεμβαινει συνεχεια σε αυτα που ανεβαζω με σκοπο να με τσιγκλισει η να με πλησιασει.διαβαστε ρε παιδια τα θεματα μ κ θα το δειτε αυτο.διαχειρηση να κανετε κατι τωρα γτ πραγματικα το εχω αναγκη το φορουμ.

----------


## menis_64

Η διαχείριση όμως πρέπει να ξέρει ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα.. Ότι μιλούσε μαζί μου για να μου λέει τα προβλήματα της και μετά με πέταξε σαν σκουπίδι μέσα σε κουβά. Αυτό είναι εκμετάλλευση

----------


## iwannaaa

Δεν μπορω να βλεπω τι μου γραφει κ να μενω απραγη .προσπαθησα τοσο καιρο να ειμαι ευγενικη μεχρι κ προτεινος στο τελευταια θεμα αλλα ολα εχουν κ τα ορια τους .

----------


## Kostas_14

> Εγώ πότε αποφάνθηκα κάτι τέτοιο ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε;


Το αν ταιριάζεις ή όχι με έναν άνθρωπο, φαίνεται από την κύρια συμπεριφορά και των δυο. Όταν σου λέει ο/η άλλος/η με ενοχλείς, κάντην. Ε, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ταίριασμα. Το αντρίκιο είναι φίλε μου, να πεις με συγχωρείς για την πιεστική συμπεριφορά μου, δεν θα σε ξανά ενοχλήσω. Το έχω κάνει και εγώ, όταν έπρεπε και το θεώρησα χρέος μου, απέναντι στον εαυτό μου πρώτα.

----------


## iwannaaa

> Η διαχείριση όμως πρέπει να ξέρει ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα.. Ότι μιλούσε μαζί μου για να μου λέει τα προβλήματα της και μετά με πέταξε σαν σκουπίδι μέσα σε κουβά. Αυτό είναι εκμετάλλευση


Γτ πενταχρονο εισαι; εσυ εκατσες.κ τι περιμενες δλδ κ ανταποδωση.αυτο το κανεις επειδη σαρεσει ανιδιοτελως να βοηθας , οχι περιμενοντας ανταλλαγμα η κπ αλλο οφελος.κ γω βοηθαω πολλους ανθρωπους χωρις να περιμενω τπτ η να κολλαω πανω τους μετα.βοηθας γτ σαρεσει οχι για να γινει αυτο μεσο να βρεις φιλο εραστη η δε ξερω κ γω τι
Τι μπελα βρηκα..Αδικο εχω παιδια;
Θα με βγαλλεις κι εκμεταλευτρια κι ολας ..ημαρτον.εγω ξερεις σε ποσα ατομα εχω προσφερει βοηθεια; δε εκανα σε κανεναν τετοιο πραγμα.αν ειναι ετσι φιλε μ η ανιδιοτελης βοηθεια σε τι κοσμο ζουμε..

----------


## Kostas_14

> Η διαχείριση όμως πρέπει να ξέρει ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα.. Ότι μιλούσε μαζί μου για να μου λέει τα προβλήματα της και μετά με πέταξε σαν σκουπίδι μέσα σε κουβά. Αυτό είναι εκμετάλλευση


Ρε συ, ξέρεις με πόσα άτομα μιλάω στο fb και μετά δεν ξανά μιλάμε; Αρκετά στον αριθμό. Αυτό τι σημαίνει, ότι θα τους κράζω; Δεν υπάρχει κάτι δεσμευτικό στα μηνύματα. Τώρα μιλάς με κάποιον και αύριο δεν ξανά μιλάτε και μπορεί να ξανά μιλήσετε σε έναν χρόνο. Έτσι πάει η επικοινωνία. Εδώ με φίλο που τον ξέρω 10 χρόνια, κάνουμε να μιλήσουμε μήνες. Όμως είναι φίλος μου, δεν κρατάμε συχνή επικοινωνία, αλλά σε ένα θέμα του, θα έρθει να μιλήσουμε κλπ. 

Δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς από τον/την άλλον/η, μια συχνή επικοινωνία, αν δεν το θέλει ούτε ο/η ίδιος/α. Γι'αυτό coolαρε.

----------


## iwannaaa

> Το αν ταιριάζεις ή όχι με έναν άνθρωπο, φαίνεται από την κύρια συμπεριφορά και των δυο. Όταν σου λέει ο/η άλλος/η με ενοχλείς, κάντην. Ε, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ταίριασμα. Το αντρίκιο είναι φίλε μου, να πεις με συγχωρείς για την πιεστική συμπεριφορά μου, δεν θα σε ξανά ενοχλήσω. Το έχω κάνει και εγώ, όταν έπρεπε και το θεώρησα χρέος μου, απέναντι στον εαυτό μου πρώτα.


Οριστε ενας ενσεινηδητος ανθρωπος ..Και αν θες μενης πες παλι : α γραψτε στην ιωαννα να ακουει αυτα που θελει..
Κι αν αυτα που θελω να ακουω ειναι η αληθεια κ η δικαιοσυνη τοτε τι θα πεις φιλε;
Δε θες τον ευγενικο εαυτο ..θαδεις τον αλλο που πλεον σου λεει οτι ξεφτυλιζεσαι ..σεβασμος στον εαυτο σ

----------


## Kostas_14

> Αυτο λεω κ γω .πολυ απλα
> Αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινει ρε κωστα .δεν εχω κατι κακο μαζι του αλλα δε θελω να ασχολειται μαζι μ κ δικαιωμα μ
> Εχει καταντησει κουραστικο πια .γτ ομως να φυγω εδω απο δω μεσα που θελω να χω καπου να εκφραζομαι ; ειναι δικαιο;ας διωξουν αυτον αν δεν μπορει να καταλαβει βσκ πραγματα.εγω δε του μιλαω καν κι αυτος παρεμβαινει συνεχεια σε αυτα που ανεβαζω με σκοπο να με τσιγκλισει η να με πλησιασει.διαβαστε ρε παιδια τα θεματα μ κ θα το δειτε αυτο.διαχειρηση να κανετε κατι τωρα γτ πραγματικα το εχω αναγκη το φορουμ.


Δεν χρειάζεται να ασχολείσαι. Εδώ είμαστε σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό ανώνυμο κόσμο, γιατί να ασχολείσαι με το τι λέει ο καθένας; Κάνε διάκριση και κράτα αυτά που σε ωφελούν...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο μονος τροπος να μη γελοιοποιηθεις οταν κατι σ αρεσει ειναι να το παραδεχτεις οταν σ αρεσεις και το αποδοκιμαζεις γινεσε ....



> Η διαχείριση όμως πρέπει να ξέρει ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα.. Ότι μιλούσε μαζί μου για να μου λέει τα προβλήματα της και μετά με πέταξε σαν σκουπίδι μέσα σε κουβά. Αυτό είναι εκμετάλλευση


 αφου τις λες να αλαξει μυαλα τι θα σε κανει

----------


## iwannaaa

Δικιο εχεις ρε συ αλλα μου χαλαει ολα τα θεματα .εκει που θελω να αντικειμενικα κ επισημα γραφει απο προσωπικη κοντρα.μπαινω εδω μεσα για να ηρεμησω οχι να με εκνευριζει καποιος με το ετσι θελω κ θελοντας να μου επιβαλλει την παρουσια κ σπιλωνοντασ την εικονα μ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.................................................. ....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εκτος αυτου αυτο που λεω θα περασει γιατι οσοι διαβαζουν δεν ειναι στραβοι σχετικα με αυτο που ελεγα με τη παιδικοτητα ειναι εμφανεστατο

----------


## iwannaaa

> εγω στο ειχα πει οτι αυτο το θεμα θα προκαλεσει εντασεις γιατι υπαρχουν καπιοι με φανατικες αποψεις σε αυτο το θεμα τοσο απο τη μια πλευρα οσο και απο την αλλη


Δεν φταιει το θεμα κ πιο πριν ειχε αρχισει να κανεη ετσι.δες τα προηγουμενα.ο, τι θεμα θελω να ανεβαζω.ελευθερια λογου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ζοριζεσε χωρις λογο θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε οτι σχεδον ολες οι γυναικες εχουν μια παιδικοτητα στη φωνη τους

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η ευχαριστηση ειναι αποτελεσμα τις επιπονης υποστηριξης των αλλων πχ εγω ειμαι μπαι εως στρειτ βρηκα επιχειρηματα στις λεσβιες για να βρουν το δικιο τους και μετα τις βλεπω δυο δυο αρα δε μου χαριστηκε κατι

δε περιμενεις ανταλαγμα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ στο επιστρεφει η ζωη απο μονη της (η σωστη φιλοσοφια)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν περιμενεις ανταλαγμα δε παιρνεις τιποτε...

----------


## Remedy

> Παρακαλω τη διαχειρηση να απαιτησει απο το menis_64 να μην ασχολειται μαζι μου κ με ενοχλει με σκοπο να με πλησιασει αλλιως θα ζητησω διαγραφη λογαριασμου


δεν μπορει κανεις να σε πλησιασει απο τον δημοσιο διαλογο. μονο με πριβε μηνυματα.
αν δεν θελεις πριβε μηνυματα απο καποιον, μπορεις να τον κανεις ignore και δεν μπορει να σου στελνει πριβε μηνυματα, ουτε βλεπεις τι γραφει εδω μεσα.

φυσικα και δεν εχει κανενα δικαιωμα να σε πιεζει να κανετε παρεα, επειδη συνομιλησατε, αλλα κι εσυ για ποιον λογο τον διαβαζεις και δεν τον βαζεις στην λιστα αγνοησης;

----------


## giorgos panou

> δεν μπορει κανεις να σε πλησιασει απο τον δημοσιο διαλογο. μονο με πριβε μηνυματα.
> αν δεν θελεις πριβε μηνυματα απο καποιον, μπορεις να τον κανεις ignore και δεν μπορει να σου στελνει πριβε μηνυματα, ουτε βλεπεις τι γραφει εδω μεσα.
> 
> φυσικα και δεν εχει κανενα δικαιωμα να σε πιεζει να κανετε παρεα, επειδη συνομιλησατε, αλλα κι εσυ για ποιον λογο τον διαβαζεις και δεν τον βαζεις στην λιστα αγνοησης;


Συμφωνω! επισης θα πρεπει να γνωριζει η συμφορμητησα πως το φορουμ δεν της ανικει! ,ουτε τα θεματα οπου αναιβαζει! ο καθε ενας μας οταν γραφει καποιο μηνυμα θα πρεπει να γνοριζει οτι τυθετε προς κριση! αυτος ειναι ο ρολος εξαλου του φορουμ ,βεβαια θα πρεπει κι τα μηνυματα να ειναι σε αξιοπρεπες γραφη!
Δυστυχως μερικα ατομα δειχνουν οτι εχουν μια νοοτροπεια ιδιοκτησιας κι κακομαθειας! Θα πρεπει ολοι μας να καταλαβουμε πως στην ζωη μας, οταν επικοινωνουμε με αλλους ανθρωπους δεν θα μας γεφουν η δεν θα μας λενε παντα αυτα που θελουμε να διαβασουμε η να ακουσουμε!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.............................................

----------


## PositiveWave

Άρθρο 333 - Ποινικός Κώδικας - Απειλή

1. Όποιος προκαλεί σε άλλον τρόμο ή ανησυχία απειλώντας τον με βία ή άλλη παράνομη πράξη ή παράλειψη τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι ενός έτους ή με χρηματική ποινή.

2. Για την ποινική δίωξη απαιτείται έγκληση.

Στις 5 Απριλίου 2018 προστέθηκε η ποινικοποίηση του stalking στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο. 

Άρθρο 2 - Νόμος 4531/2018 - Τροποποιήσεις διατάξεων του Ποινικού Κώδικα
4. Στο τέλος της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 333 του Ποινικού Κώδικα προστίθεται εδάφιο ως εξής:

*«Με την ποινή του προηγούμενου εδαφίου τιμωρείται και όποιος, χωρίς απειλή βίας ή άλλης παράνομης πράξης ή παράλειψης, προκαλεί σε άλλον τρόμο ή ανησυχία, με την επίμονη καταδίωξη ή παρακολούθησή του, όπως ιδίως με την επιδίωξη διαρκούς επαφής μέσω τηλεπικοινωνιακού ή ηλεκτρονικού μέσου ή με επανειλημμένες επισκέψεις στο οικογενειακό, κοινωνικό ή εργασιακό περιβάλλον αυτού, παρά την εκπεφρασμένη αντίθετη βούλησή του.»*

Η Ιωάννα έχει το δίκιο με το μέρος της, καλώς ή κακώς για κάποιους. Χρειάζεται σύνεση από όλους και πρέπει να μάθουμε να σεβόμαστε το ΟΧΙ.

Εκείνη η κοπελιά στη Ρόδο επειδή είπε όχι σε δυο αλητάμπουρες, έφαγε σίδερο στο κεφάλι και την πέταξαν στα βράχια, επειδή δεν έμαθαν να σέβονται το ΟΧΙ.

----------


## elis

Μενη εγω να κρινω σαν παιδι του δρομου να σου πω δυο πραγματα για τισ γυναικεσ η ιωαννα σαν γυναικαρα που ειναι εβαλε τη φωτια εσυ που εισαι ο καταλληλοσ τσιμπισεσ δυστυχωσ ομωσ θα καταληξει με καποιον αλλο τωρα αυτο γινεται γτ γυναικεσ ειναι ψαχνουν τον καταλληλο κι ετσι τον βρισκουν υστερα απο μαχεσ αυτο ειναι οι γυναικεσ κι αν θεσ διαλεξε αν θα ασχοληθεισ παντωσ σου λεω επειδη σε συμπαθησα οτι ησουν ο καταλληλοσ αφου εσυ τσιμπησεσ ειμαι φιλοσ με ολουσ και σασ λεω την αληθεια

----------


## iwannaaa

Αγαπητε μου ελις δεν εχεις δικαιοδοσια να ασχολεισαι με τα προσωπικα μας.κατσε στα αυγα σου.
Φιλικα
Παιδια αυτο το νημα δεν απυθυνεται σε εσας αλλα στους διαχειριστες.προσπαθω να απανταω ευγενικα αλλα δεν ειναι νημα για συζητηση κ αν καποιος μου πει οτι στα νηματα μ κανω ο, τι θελω ναι εδω σαυτο αυτο πρεπει να γινει.ευχαριστω αλλα μην ξαναγραψετε εδω.δεν αφορα κανεναν.

----------


## elis

Ρε ιωαννα μια χαρα ειναι το παλικαρακι στο λεω εγω κι εσυ γυναικαρα πλακωσαν ολοι οι αντρεσ να σε υπερασπιστουν να γαμησουν θελουν κι αυτοι ολοι ιδιοι ειμαστε παρε το χαμπαρι κι εσεισ ολεσ ιδιεσ βρεστα με καποιον επιτελουσ τοσο μελι εχεισ

----------


## iwannaaa

> Ρε ιωαννα μια χαρα ειναι το παλικαρακι στο λεω εγω κι εσυ γυναικαρα πλακωσαν ολοι οι αντρεσ να σε υπερασπιστουν να γαμησουν θελουν κι αυτοι ολοι ιδιοι ειμαστε παρε το χαμπαρι κι εσεισ ολεσ ιδιεσ βρεστα με καποιον επιτελουσ τοσο μελι εχεισ


Πας καλα αγορι μου; διαχειριστες τι κανετε εδω περα.; τον εχω βαλλει στην αγνοηση αλλα δε σταματαει οπως ειπε να κανω καποια συμφορουμιτισσα.ενα εχω να πω στη διαχειριση.ντροπη σας που αφηνετε να ειπωνονται τετοια λογια.

----------


## elis

Παιδι του δρομου ειμαι ιωαννα

----------


## iwannaaa

Δε μασ αφορα τι εισαι
Πηγαινετε σε οικο ανοχης αν ειναι να εκτονωθειτε κ να μιλατε κοσμια

----------


## elis

Δεν μπορω να μιλησω αλλιωσ απο 7 χρονων δουλευω

----------


## iwannaaa

η κλαψα δε πιανει...δε ξαναπανταω.γραφε ο, τι θες.μη λενε οτι κανω κ λογοκρισια ολοι εδω μεσα.μονο μην ξαναναφερθεις στο ονομα μου κ στην προσωπικοτητα μ.δεν εχεις δικαιοδοσια.

----------


## Delmember031219

Αφού το θέμα αφορά τους διαχειριστές, παρακολουθώντας κάτι μήνες το φόρουμ, αμφιβάλω αν υπάρχουν διαχειριστές, τουλάχιστον που να ασχολούνται. Και φυσικά θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κάθε είδους λεξιλόγιο αφού συζητιούνται διάφορα θέματα και πολλές φορές προσωπικά και ευαίσθητα. Αλλά άλλο είναι να βρίζεις και να προσβάλλεις τον άλλον.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Aργυρη

ερχομαι απο αλλα δυο fora, που σε πετανε εξω (banαρουν) για ψυλλου πηδημα.
Πραγματικα, προσεχεις την αναπνοη σου (εκει περα). Σου κανουν συσταση 
μονο μια φορα ... and then you are OUT. Απο μια μερα μεχρι .... εξι μηνες !

Εδω, προσπαθω να καταλαβω αν υπαρχουν εστω moderators.
Ειδε κανεις (ποτε) να γινεται συσταση (σε νημα μεσα) για κοσμιοτητα ?
Οχι μεσω pm .... σε νημα (φορα-παρτιδα που λεμε).

----------


## menis_64

> Ρε ιωαννα μια χαρα ειναι το παλικαρακι στο λεω εγω κι εσυ γυναικαρα πλακωσαν ολοι οι αντρεσ να σε υπερασπιστουν να γαμησουν θελουν κι αυτοι ολοι ιδιοι ειμαστε παρε το χαμπαρι κι εσεισ ολεσ ιδιεσ βρεστα με καποιον επιτελουσ τοσο μελι εχεισ


Η κοπέλα είναι λεσβια, δεν θέλει άντρες... Καλή η προσπάθεια σου πάντως

----------


## Remedy

> Η κοπέλα είναι λεσβια, δεν θέλει άντρες... Καλή η προσπάθεια σου πάντως


δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι καποια λεσβια για να μην σε γουσταρει και να σε θεωρει φορτικο.
καλυτερα σκεψου την συμπεριφορα σου οταν καποια φρικαρει που γινεσαι τσαμικος ταμπακος...

και δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα να μιλας για προσωπικα δεδομενα των μελων, ακομα κι αν εχουν εκθεσει εδω μεσα σχετικους προβληματισμους. ΕΙΔΙΚΑ τοτε.

----------


## Remedy

> Αφού το θέμα αφορά τους διαχειριστές, παρακολουθώντας κάτι μήνες το φόρουμ, αμφιβάλω αν υπάρχουν διαχειριστές, τουλάχιστον που να ασχολούνται. Και φυσικά θα χρησιμοποιηθεί κάθε είδους λεξιλόγιο αφού συζητιούνται διάφορα θέματα και πολλές φορές προσωπικά και ευαίσθητα. Αλλά άλλο είναι να βρίζεις και να προσβάλλεις τον άλλον.


παιδια, οι διαχειριστες εχουν προφιλ.
οποιος απευθυνεται σε διαχειριστες, μπορει να τους στελνει πριβε μηνυμα. οχι να ξεκιναει ενα νημα. εκτος αν ειναι τεχνικο το προβλημα, για τα οποια υπαρχει φορουμ ειδικο, η στελνεις μειλ στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη.
οταν νομιζετε οτι ενα μνμ προσβαλει καποιον, να κανετε ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ στο μηνυμα αυτο και το βλεπουν σιγουρα.

και τωρα που να ειπαμε ολα αυτα, να ρωτησω κι εγω την ιωαννα, για ποιο λογο δεν εστειλε πριβε μηνυμα σε διαχειριστη και ανοιξε αυτο το θεμα, εκαναν τοσα ατομα τον κοπο να της απαντησουν κι αντι να πει κι ευχαριστω , παραπονιεται που πηρε απαντησεις;
και δεν μιλαω για απαντησεις που την προσβαλουν, μιλαω για απαντησεις γενικα.
το φορουμ γι αυτο ειναι για απαντησεις .
οχι για δηλωσεις.
οι δηλωσεις γινονται σε ειδικα τμηματα του φορουμ οπου δεν μπορει κανεις να απανταει.

----------


## mauro

ΓΑΜΑΤΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΚΛΑΙΩ

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

> δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι καποια λεσβια για να μην σε γουσταρει και να σε θεωρει φορτικο.
> καλυτερα σκεψου την συμπεριφορα σου οταν καποια φρικαρει που γινεσαι τσαμικος ταμπακος...
> 
> και δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα να μιλας για προσωπικα δεδομενα των μελων, ακομα κι αν εχουν εκθεσει εδω μεσα σχετικους προβληματισμους. ΕΙΔΙΚΑ τοτε.


Η συγκεκριμένη με εκμετάλλευτηκε, για εκεί το πηξιμο που δήθεν δέχεται από εμένα... Έχω κάθε λόγο να της πω ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε, και θα πρέπει να το διαβάσει αυτό το μήνυμα είτε δεν θέλει να ακούσει κάτι άλλο

----------


## geodim

> δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι καποια λεσβια για να μην σε γουσταρει και να σε θεωρει φορτικο.
> καλυτερα σκεψου την συμπεριφορα σου οταν καποια φρικαρει που γινεσαι τσαμικος ταμπακος...
> 
> και δεν εχεις κανενα δικαιωμα να μιλας για προσωπικα δεδομενα των μελων, ακομα κι αν εχουν εκθεσει εδω μεσα σχετικους προβληματισμους. ΕΙΔΙΚΑ τοτε.


πες τα ρε φίλε...

----------


## iwannaaa

> παιδια, οι διαχειριστες εχουν προφιλ.
> οποιος απευθυνεται σε διαχειριστες, μπορει να τους στελνει πριβε μηνυμα. οχι να ξεκιναει ενα νημα. εκτος αν ειναι τεχνικο το προβλημα, για τα οποια υπαρχει φορουμ ειδικο, η στελνεις μειλ στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη.
> οταν νομιζετε οτι ενα μνμ προσβαλει καποιον, να κανετε ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ στο μηνυμα αυτο και το βλεπουν σιγουρα.
> 
> και τωρα που να ειπαμε ολα αυτα, να ρωτησω κι εγω την ιωαννα, για ποιο λογο δεν εστειλε πριβε μηνυμα σε διαχειριστη και ανοιξε αυτο το θεμα, εκαναν τοσα ατομα τον κοπο να της απαντησουν κι αντι να πει κι ευχαριστω , παραπονιεται που πηρε απαντησεις;
> και δεν μιλαω για απαντησεις που την προσβαλουν, μιλαω για απαντησεις γενικα.
> το φορουμ γι αυτο ειναι για απαντησεις .
> οχι για δηλωσεις.
> οι δηλωσεις γινονται σε ειδικα τμηματα του φορουμ οπου δεν μπορει κανεις να απανταει.


Δεν γνωριζω που γινονται.μπορεις να μου πεις;

----------


## iwannaaa

> πες τα ρε φίλε...


Ναι κ γω συμφωνω

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν γνωριζω που γινονται.μπορεις να μου πεις;


εκει που δημιουργεις προσωπικα μηνυματα στην θεση του παραληπτη βαζεις Aeon .και μονο που θα αρχισεις να το πληκτρολογεις θα στο εμφανισει.
γραφεις εκει τα αιτηματα σου και τα βλεπει σιγουρα.

σημειωση:το να ζητας κατι απο την διαχειριση, δεν σημαινει κι οτι πρεπει να γινει. απλα σου λεω πως επικοινωνεις.

----------


## iwannaaa

Α οκ αυτο; το χα κανει .ενταξει ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## Remedy

> Η συγκεκριμένη με εκμετάλλευτηκε, για εκεί το πηξιμο που δήθεν δέχεται από εμένα... Έχω κάθε λόγο να της πω ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε, και θα πρέπει να το διαβάσει αυτό το μήνυμα είτε δεν θέλει να ακούσει κάτι άλλο


ασε μας ρε βασιλακη καιλα κι εσυ, που σε εκμεταλλευτηκε.
το να συνομιλει καποιος μαζι σου δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση.
αν δεν θελεις του το κοβεις, οπως στο εχουν κοψει κι εσενα, πολλες....

----------


## menis_64

> ασε μας ρε βασιλακη καιλα κι εσυ, που σε εκμεταλλευτηκε.
> το να συνομιλει καποιος μαζι σου δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση.
> αν δεν θελεις του το κοβεις, οπως στο εχουν κοψει κι εσενα, πολλες....


Δεν ξέρεις όλο το story, μην εμπλεκεσαι επειδή θέλεις να την υπερασπιστείς

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξέρεις όλο το story, μην εμπλεκεσαι επειδή θέλεις να την υπερασπιστείς


θα εμπλεκομαι οσο θελω εφοσον αποφασισες να κατηγορεις δημοσιως.
και δεν υπερασπιζομαι κανεναν . δεν ξερω κανεναν σας.
αν δεν θες να εμπλεκονται αλλοι, να λυσετε τα θεματα σας πριβε.
αλλιως θα ακους και το κραξιμο.

πες το ξεκαθαρα.
εκμεταλλευση θεωρεις οτι της μιλουσες και σου ελεγε τα προβληματα της;;;
τι εκανες; μεγαλωσες τα 3 παιδια της και σε εκμεταλλευτηκε;;;

----------


## iwannaaa

Οποιο κ να ναι το στορυ εσυ δε δεχεσαι την απορριψη.Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα σ.
Ο, τι κ να χεις περασει με εναν ανθρωπο αν δε θελει πλεον κολλητιλικια μαζι σ το σεβεσαι ειτε η σχεση ηταν φιλικη ειτε ερωτικη ειτε ανταλλαγη προβληματων κ γνκ.αυτο δειχνει οτι δεν εχεις αξιοπρεπεια .διορθωσε το
Τεσπαεγω δε θα κανω κριτικη στον τροπο που διαχειριζεσαι τις σχεσεις σ γτ δεν εχω δικαιοδοσια παψε ομως να με ενοχλεις

----------


## menis_64

> θα εμπλεκομαι οσο θελω εφοσον αποφασισες να κατηγορεις δημοσιως.
> και δεν υπερασπιζομαι κανεναν . δεν ξερω κανεναν σας.


Η ίδια το έκανε δημόσια το θέμα, όχι εγώ.. Δεν έκατσε να συνομιλήσει μαζί μου, να ακούσει αυτό το τελευταίο που ήθελα να της πω, και να σταματήσω να την ενοχλώ... Απλά το έβγαλε στην φορά, διαχείριση ο τάδε μου στέλνει.

----------


## Remedy

> Η ίδια το έκανε δημόσια το θέμα, όχι εγώ.. Δεν έκατσε να συνομιλήσει μαζί μου, να ακούσει αυτό το τελευταίο που ήθελα να της πω, και να σταματήσω να την ενοχλώ... Απλά το έβγαλε στην φορά, διαχείριση ο τάδε μου στέλνει.


ειναι δικαιωμα της να μην σε ακουσει και να μην σου απανταει.
μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο;

----------


## menis_64

> ειναι δικαιωμα της να μην σε ακουσει και να μην σου απανταει.
> μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο;


Και είναι διακαιώμα μου να της πω ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε εφόσον με χρησιμοποίησε για προσωρινή λύση

----------


## Remedy

> Και είναι διακαιώμα μου να της πω ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε εφόσον με χρησιμοποίησε για προσωρινή λύση


το να την ακους, δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση σου.
προφανως την ακουγες για να μπορεσεις να της χωθεις κι οχι απο ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον.
απλα πραγματα.
καμια δεν θα σου κατσει επειδη παριστανεις τον καλο ακροατη.
απο εκει και περα τραγουδα οσο θες.

μονο να γελοιοποιεισαι και να στοχοποιεισαι καταφερνεις.
θα ξερουν ολες εδω να σε αποφευγουν.
στον εαυτο σου κανεις κακο.

----------


## iwannaaa

> Και είναι διακαιώμα μου να της πω ότι με εκμετάλλευτηκε εφόσον με χρησιμοποίησε για προσωρινή λύση


Ενταξει εαν σου πω οτι σε εκμετταλευτηκα θα σαι ενταξει; ολοι περναμε στη ζωη μας σταδια με ανθρωπους που δε μας ταιριαζουν για να δουμε τι μας ταιριαζει .μπορεις να καταλαβεις τη φιλοσοφια.κ μην πεις ποιος λεει οτι δεν ταιριαζουμε .εγω πολυ απλα δε γουσταρω.θα με αναγκασεις;

----------


## iwannaaa

> το να την ακους, δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση σου.
> προφανως την ακουγες για να μπορεσεις να της χωθεις κι οχι απο ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον.
> απλα πραγματα.
> καμια δεν θα σου κατσει επειδη παριστανεις τον καλο ακροατη.
> απο εκει και περα τραγουδα οσο θες.
> 
> μονο να γελοιοποιεισαι και να στοχοποιεισαι καταφερνεις.
> θα ξερουν ολες εδω να σε αποφευγουν.
> στον εαυτο σου κανεις κακο.


Ακριβωσ αυτος ηταν ο ενδομυχος στοχος του.αλλο που κανει το θυμα

----------


## menis_64

> το να την ακους, δεν ειναι εκμεταλλευση σου.
> προφανως την ακουγες για να μπορεσεις να της χωθεις κι οχι απο ανθρωπινο ενδιαφερον.
> απλα πραγματα.
> καμια δεν θα σου κατσει επειδη παριστανεις τον καλο ακροατη.
> απο εκει και περα τραγουδα οσο θες.
> 
> μονο να γελοιοποιεισαι και να στοχοποιεισαι καταφερνεις.
> θα ξερουν ολες εδω να σε αποφευγουν.
> στον εαυτο σου κανεις κακο.


Δεν την άκουγα απλά, δεν παρίστανα μόνο τον ακροατή, έδρασα κιόλας με πράξεις για να την βοηθήσω. Για αυτό σου λέω ότι αν δεν ξέρεις όλο το story καλύτερα μην ανακατεβασε.. Και αυτό που έκανε ξαφνικά είναι αχάριστο.. Μου έκλεισε την πόρτα, με γεια της με χαρά της, όμως εγώ έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να πω εγω τον τελευταίο λόγο, όχι αυτήν... Έχω κανέναν λόγο να μιλώ για εκμετάλλευση;;

----------


## Remedy

> Ακριβωσ αυτος ηταν ο ενδομυχος στοχος του.αλλο που κανει το θυμα


το καταλαβαινω και νομιζω φαινεται το τι τρεχει.
μπορειτε να σταματησετε την διαφωνια και να τα πειτε πριβε ΑΝ εχετε κατι να πειτε και αν δεν θελεις καμια συζητηση μαζι του, ΔΙΑΚΙΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ

----------


## iwannaaa

Αυτο ακριβως δε θελω καμια συζυτηση εδω κ τοσο καιρο .βλεπουμε να το σεβεται; αστον ..εγω δε μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο.

----------


## menis_64

> Ενταξει εαν σου πω οτι σε εκμετταλευτηκα θα σαι ενταξει; ολοι περναμε στη ζωη μας σταδια με ανθρωπους που δε μας ταιριαζουν για να δουμε τι μας ταιριαζει .μπορεις να καταλαβεις τη φιλοσοφια.κ μην πεις ποιος λεει οτι δεν ταιριαζουμε .εγω πολυ απλα δε γουσταρω.θα με αναγκασεις;


Εγώ όμως το έχω ξεπεράσει αυτό το στάδιο, ψάχνω ανθρώπους να μείνουν... Δεν ψάχνω προσωρινές λύσεις... Αυτήν είναι η διαφορά ότι εγώ σκόπευα να σε κρατήσω και ας μην ταιριαζαμε σε όλα.

----------


## iwannaaa

Τι το σκοπευες δε μας αφορα.Να με κρατησεις; Αντικειμενο σ ειμαι; εγω δεν εχω λογο τι θα γινει; παιδια κλαιω

----------


## iwannaaa

Δε παιρνεις ενα σκυλακι λεω γω ;μπορει να κανει τη δουλεια που θελεις

----------


## menis_64

> Τι το σκοπευες δε μας αφορα.Να με κρατησεις; Αντικειμενο σ ειμαι; εγω δεν εχω λογο τι θα γινει; παιδια κλαιω


Φίλη Ιωάννα... Φίλη σκόπευα να σε κρατήσω, όχι ως διακοσμητικό αντικείμενο

----------


## iwannaaa

Εγω παω στις δουλειες μ.μιλα εδω στα παιδια η στον τοιχο κι ασε την κλαψα

----------


## menis_64

> Φίλη Ιωάννα... Φίλη σκόπευα να σε κρατήσω, όχι ως διακοσμητικό αντικείμενο


Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που είχα να πω... Έχω να κάνω πιο σημαντικά πράγματα από το να ασχολούμαι άλλο μαζί σου.. Φτάνει τόση ενέργεια που δαπάνησα

----------


## Delmember031219

> Aργυρη
> 
> ερχομαι απο αλλα δυο fora, που σε πετανε εξω (banαρουν) για ψυλλου πηδημα.
> Πραγματικα, προσεχεις την αναπνοη σου (εκει περα). Σου κανουν συσταση 
> μονο μια φορα ... and then you are OUT. Απο μια μερα μεχρι .... εξι μηνες !
> 
> Εδω, προσπαθω να καταλαβω αν υπαρχουν εστω moderators.
> Ειδες κανεις (ποτε) να γινεται συσταση (σε νημα μεσα) για κοσμιοτητα ?
> Οχι μεσω pm .... σε νημα (φορα-παρτιδα που λεμε).





> παιδια, οι διαχειριστες εχουν προφιλ.
> οποιος απευθυνεται σε διαχειριστες, μπορει να τους στελνει πριβε μηνυμα. οχι να ξεκιναει ενα νημα. εκτος αν ειναι τεχνικο το προβλημα, για τα οποια υπαρχει φορουμ ειδικο, η στελνεις μειλ στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη.
> οταν νομιζετε οτι ενα μνμ προσβαλει καποιον, να κανετε ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ στο μηνυμα αυτο και το βλεπουν σιγουρα.
> 
> και τωρα που να ειπαμε ολα αυτα, να ρωτησω κι εγω την ιωαννα, για ποιο λογο δεν εστειλε πριβε μηνυμα σε διαχειριστη και ανοιξε αυτο το θεμα, εκαναν τοσα ατομα τον κοπο να της απαντησουν κι αντι να πει κι ευχαριστω , παραπονιεται που πηρε απαντησεις;
> και δεν μιλαω για απαντησεις που την προσβαλουν, μιλαω για απαντησεις γενικα.
> το φορουμ γι αυτο ειναι για απαντησεις .
> οχι για δηλωσεις.
> οι δηλωσεις γινονται σε ειδικα τμηματα του φορουμ οπου δεν μπορει κανεις να απανταει.


Έχω πατήσεις αναφορά παλιότερα για ένα άθλιο μήνυμα που πρόσβαλε τον άλλον και δεν έγινε τίποτα. Ούτε μια διόρθωση. Υβριστικό ήταν. Δεν ήταν δηλαδή πως έλεγε την γνώμη του για κάτι και εγώ θεώρησα πως ήταν ακραίο. Ακραία πράγματα μπορεί να ειπωθούν και ας κρίνει ο καθένας τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος. Για κάποιον μπορεί να είναι κάτι ακραίο και για κάποιον όχι. Αλλά εγώ έκανα αναφορά, με το κουμπάκι για υβριστικό μήνυμα και δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα.

edit: Σύσταση δεν έχω δει αλλά έχω δει να σβήνονται μηνύματα από την διαχείριση και να λέει με πράσινο χρώμα πως τροποποιήθηκε. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με τι κριτήρια γίνεται αυτό αφού άλλα μηνύματα υβριστικά μένουν.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν την άκουγα απλά, δεν παρίστανα μόνο τον ακροατή, έδρασα κιόλας με πράξεις για να την βοηθήσω. Για αυτό σου λέω ότι αν δεν ξέρεις όλο το story καλύτερα μην ανακατεβασε.. Και αυτό που έκανε ξαφνικά είναι αχάριστο.. Μου έκλεισε την πόρτα, με γεια της με χαρά της, όμως εγώ έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να πω εγω τον τελευταίο λόγο, όχι αυτήν... Έχω κανέναν λόγο να μιλώ για εκμετάλλευση;;


Ο'τι πραξεις και να εκανες, τις εκανες απο ανθρωπινη αλληλεγγυη, οχι γιατι ειναι ανταλλαξιμες με ερωτικο ενδιαφερον.
ελεος με τους καλοθελητες..

----------


## Remedy

> Έχω πατήσεις αναφορά παλιότερα για ένα άθλιο μήνυμα που πρόσβαλε τον άλλον και δεν έγινε τίποτα. Ούτε μια διόρθωση. Υβριστικό ήταν. Δεν ήταν δηλαδή πως έλεγε την γνώμη του για κάτι και *εγώ θεώρησα πως ήταν ακραίο. Ακραία πράγματα μπορεί να ειπωθούν και ας κρίνει ο καθένας τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος. Για κάποιον μπορεί να είναι κάτι ακραίο και για κάποιον όχι. Αλλά εγώ έκανα αναφορά, με το κουμπάκι για υβριστικό μήνυμα και δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα.*
> 
> edit: Σύσταση δεν έχω δει αλλά έχω δει να σβήνονται μηνύματα από την διαχείριση και να λέει με πράσινο χρώμα πως τροποποιήθηκε. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με τι κριτήρια γίνεται αυτό αφού άλλα μηνύματα υβριστικά μένουν.


εγω δεν εχω δει μεχρι τωρα υβριστικο μηνυμα με αναφορα που να μην το σβησουν.
μπορουσες να επαναλαβεις την αναφορα.
αλλα οσον αφορα την κριση του καθενα, εννοειται οτι και οι διαχειριστες κατα την κριση τους πραττουν και οχι κατα την δικη μας...


συσταση, μονο αν την κανουν σε σενα μπορεις να την δεις. δεν γραφουν τις συστασεις, δημοσιως.

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Γιατι δεν γραφουν τις συστασεις δημοσιως ? (κατι που ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ σε αλλα fora)
Χωρις δημοσιοποιηση, ο παραβατικος αποθρασυνεται και συνεχιζει το ιδιο βιολι
αφου κανεις αλλος δεν εχει δει την συσταση που τυχον του χει γινει (μεσω pm ?)

----------


## elis

Μαυρο πρωην λοκατζησ με κανατε ουκα δε χαμπαριαζω ουτε απο πρωτο καζανι πιστα ουτε με ουσιεσ ουτε οτι και να κανετε βρηκα την κορακλα μου τη λατρεψα πρεπει να την εδωσα κι εκατο χιλιαρικα γτ βλεπεισ τοσο πολεματε που παω δουλεια κανονικα οποτε θελω το λοιπον υπαρχουν δυο τρεισ επιλογεσ γτ σασ βαρεθηκα η μια απο αυτεσ ειναι να δουλευω ολη μερα να βγαλω αλλα τοσα μεχρι να χλωμιασετε κι η αλλη ειναι να καθομαι και να γελαω σασ βαρεθηκα ομωσ γτ δουλευω 25 χρονια κι η δουλεια εχει γινει δευτερη φυση διαλεξτε τι θελετε να πολεμησω κι εγω γτ ειμαι χαλαροσ απο την αρχη οτι θελετε εγω το λεω σε ολουσ βρειτε μια δουλεια γτ βαρεθηκα αυτα

----------


## oeo

Υπαρχει διαχειριστης,χθες προχθες μου εσβησε ενα (αχρηστο ετσι κι αλλιως χιουμοριστικο) μηνυμα.Απλα δε μπαινει συχνα μαλλον οποτε να βαλουν κι αλλον διαχειριστη αν θελουν(πχ ρεμεντι αν θελει κι αυτη)

Meni μεγαλε κα ιαδικημενος να σαι ξεκολλα εχεις καιρο που ενοχλεις αυτο το ατομο.Μπορουσες να γραψεις ΕΝΑ μηνυμα δημοσια(αφου σε καιει να την εκθεσεις) οτι σε εκμεταλλευτηκε κτλ χωρις λεπτομερεις(δεν χρειαζεται να ξερουμε) και μετα τραβα γι αλλες παρεες.ΑΥτο το συνεχομενο που κανεις τοσο καιρο ειναι σπαστικο κ ιαντι να εκθεσεις αυτη την πατησες ο ιδιος γιατι βγηκες εσυ ο κομπλεξικος.Να ξερεις για αλλη φορα και γνωμη μου αν θες μην επιμενεις πολυ με τις γυναικες,να σαι αποτομος και ξεκαθαρος απο την αρχη για να παρεις το οχι ή το ναι νωρις μην παιδευεσαι τζαμπα.

----------


## PositiveWave

Εν τω μεταξύ, κανένας δεν έδωσε σημασία στο μήνυμά μου (#25). Έχουμε βγει λίγο εκτός θέματος. Η πράξη αυτή καθεαυτή από τις 5 Απριλίου του 2018 που δημοσιεύτηκε στο ΦΕΚ η επικαιροποίηση του Ποινικού Κωδικά για σκοπούς καταπολέμησης της έμφυλης βίας τιμωρείται με ένα έτος φυλακή ή χρηματικό πρόστιμο. Λόγω νόμου Παρασκευόπουλου (περί αποσυμφόρησης φυλακών), τελικά η ποινή θα είναι χρηματικό πρόστιμο.

Λέτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι. Νόμοι υπάρχουν. Ποιος τους εφαρμόζει όμως;

Πας στην αστυνομία και οι αστυνομικοί γελάνε μαζί σου. Είδατε τι μαρτυρία έδωσαν οι φίλοι και φίλες της 21χρονης που βιάσθηκε και σκοτώθηκε στη Ρόδο; Πριν από ένα χρόνο πήγε μαζί με φίλες της να καταγγείλει στο ΑΤ Ρόδου το βιασμό της από τρία άτομα που μάλιστα την βιντεοσκόπησαν. Τι της είπαν οι αστυνομικοί μόλις άκουσαν τα ονόματα των υπόπτων; Άστο κοπέλα μου, μη μπλέκεις με αυτούς. Προφανώς ήταν ντόπιοι γόνοι δυνατών επιχειρηματικών και πολιτικών προσώπων της Ρόδου. Και αντί να καταγγείλει στην Διεύθυνση Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων τους αστυνομικούς αυτούς για κατάχρηση εξουσίας και για παράβαση καθήκοντος (προφανώς η θανούσα είχε άγνοια, όπως και η πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού) και σιώπησε και δεν κατήγγειλε κανέναν. Και μετά από ένα χρόνο, ξανά μανά τα ίδια με τραγικό τέλος. Και ω του θαύματος, ο ένας προφυλακισμένος είναι γόνος ισχυρής οικογένειας της Ρόδου.

Στο θέμα μας. Ακόμη και αν σχηματιστεί δικογραφία μετά από επιμονή και πίεση ΚΑΛΟΥ δικηγόρου και πας στα δικαστήρια, η υπόθεση θα πάει από αναβολή σε αναβολή, από πρωτόδικη απόφαση σε αθωωτική έφεση... Και πρόβλημα κανένα για τον θύτη!

Το νήμα αυτό συνοψίζεται σε μια φράση... Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το εχω ξαναδει το εργο αμα αναφερες 24 ωρες την αστυνομια πως να μη γελανε σε λιγο θα σου βγαλουν παρατσουκλι ετσι οπως πας απο Θ αρχιζει :-)

----------


## oeo

> Εν τω μεταξύ, κανένας δεν έδωσε σημασία στο μήνυμά μου (#25). Έχουμε βγει λίγο εκτός θέματος. Η πράξη αυτή καθεαυτή από τις 5 Απριλίου του 2018 που δημοσιεύτηκε στο ΦΕΚ η επικαιροποίηση του Ποινικού Κωδικά για σκοπούς καταπολέμησης της έμφυλης βίας τιμωρείται με ένα έτος φυλακή ή χρηματικό πρόστιμο. Λόγω νόμου Παρασκευόπουλου (περί αποσυμφόρησης φυλακών), τελικά η ποινή θα είναι χρηματικό πρόστιμο.
> 
> Λέτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι. Νόμοι υπάρχουν. Ποιος τους εφαρμόζει όμως;
> 
> Πας στην αστυνομία και οι αστυνομικοί γελάνε μαζί σου. Είδατε τι μαρτυρία έδωσαν οι φίλοι και φίλες της 21χρονης που βιάσθηκε και σκοτώθηκε στη Ρόδο; Πριν από ένα χρόνο πήγε μαζί με φίλες της να καταγγείλει στο ΑΤ Ρόδου το βιασμό της από τρία άτομα που μάλιστα την βιντεοσκόπησαν. Τι της είπαν οι αστυνομικοί μόλις άκουσαν τα ονόματα των υπόπτων; Άστο κοπέλα μου, μη μπλέκεις με αυτούς. Προφανώς ήταν ντόπιοι γόνοι δυνατών επιχειρηματικών και πολιτικών προσώπων της Ρόδου. Και αντί να καταγγείλει στην Διεύθυνση Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων τους αστυνομικούς αυτούς για κατάχρηση εξουσίας και για παράβαση καθήκοντος (προφανώς η θανούσα είχε άγνοια, όπως και η πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού) και σιώπησε και δεν κατήγγειλε κανέναν. Και μετά από ένα χρόνο, ξανά μανά τα ίδια με τραγικό τέλος. Και ω του θαύματος, ο ένας προφυλακισμένος είναι γόνος ισχυρής οικογένειας της Ρόδου.
> 
> Στο θέμα μας. Ακόμη και αν σχηματιστεί δικογραφία μετά από επιμονή και πίεση ΚΑΛΟΥ δικηγόρου και πας στα δικαστήρια, η υπόθεση θα πάει από αναβολή σε αναβολή, από πρωτόδικη απόφαση σε αθωωτική έφεση... Και πρόβλημα κανένα για τον θύτη!
> 
> Το νήμα αυτό συνοψίζεται σε μια φράση... Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια!


Και τι θες να κανει η ιωαννα να παρει τηλ την αστυνομια να πει οτι γραφει σε ενα φορουμ και μπαινει ο αλλος και της απανταει συνεχεια κα ιτην ενοχλει?Seriously που λενε και τα αμερικανακια?

Οσο για την κοπελα που σκοτωσανε πιστευω ηταν κι αυτη θυμα της συγχρονης pornhub ζωης.Τα κωλοπαιδα δεν την επελεξαν τυχαια για να κανουν τις ανωμαλιες τους.Τεσπα οποιος εχει κανει ή εχει δει αλλων τα sexting πολλες κοπελες δινουν το οκ για ανωμαλιες,αλλες τις κανουν πραξη,αλλες οχι,αλλες τις μετανιωνουν τελευταια στιγμη κτλ παντως τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημα γενικως αλλα αυτα εχουν οι ''πολλες ελευθεριες'',αυτα εχουν τα προτυπα που δινουν στους νεους οι συγχρονοι εξουσιαστες.Μπαινεις ιντερνετ και σε εκατονταδες ιστοσελιδες (ειδησεογραφικες,αθλητικες κτλ) περικυκλωνεσαι απο αρθρα του τυπου ''το τριο ειναι cool και πως να το κανεις'' κτλ.Χωρια απο τις αμετρητες ωρες που περναει ο κοσμος στα τσοντοσαιτ που μιλαμε για τεραστιο εθισμο..Βλεπει ο αλλος απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ παρτουζες και μετα βγαινε ιεξω και ολες τις κοπελες θελει να τις παρτουζωσει γιατι αυτο το βλεπει φυσιολογικο,αυτο του μαθαινουν.Με αυτα και πολλα αλλα εχει χαθει εντελως ο σεβασμος μεταξυ των δυο φυλων,θα μου πεις περιμενε κανεις να φτασουμε και σε τετοια αποτροπαια εγκληματα ε κι ομως.
Τωρα αν εσυ πιστευεις οτι η αυτη η θαλλασα ανωμαλιας σταματιεται με νομους που θα τιμωρουν το αποτελεσμα και τετοια γελιεσαι,κατσε ονειρεψου οτι θα γινουν ολα καλα αν εχεις ενα μπατσο πανω απο το κεφαλι σου.Κι ο μπατσος παρτουζες ονειρευεται.

----------


## oboro

Ε τωρα πειτε μου, δεν ειναι κριμα να φιμωνεται η αντιθετη αποψη; Ωχ παναϊα 'μ τζίζας.



Συμφωνω απολυτα με ποζιτιβ. Δεν πρεπει να αφησουμε την τοξικη αρρενωποτητα οχι απλα να θεριεψει, αλλα ουτε σε χλωρο κλαρι. Ουτε στην ευρυτερη κοινωνια, ουτε εδω μεσα ουτε πουθενα. Αυτο που εγινε στη Ροδο πρεπει να μας ξυπνησει. Ειναι προαγγελος αυτου που ερχεται οταν μια κοινωνια δεν αναλαμβανει τις ευθυνες της. Η ψυχη μαυριζει μ' αυτο που καναν στην Ελενη, κι οταν μαυριζει η ψυχη συχνα κλεινουν και τα ματια μας. Αυτη τη φορα πρεπει να τολμησουμε να κοιταξουμε.

----------


## oboro

Στο μεταξυ ο μεγας γκουρου μενης βλεπω εισηγειται αυξομοιωσεις φαρμακευτικης αγωγης και αλλα πολλα σε ενα καρο ποστ. Περηφανευεται κιολας για τις συμβουλες που τοσο απλοχερα μοιραζει. Αν η διαχειριση δε νοιαζεται πια ουτε για αυτο, ειναι sinking ship το forum πλεον. Παλιοτερα τουλαχιστο ανοχη σε προτροπες σχετικα με φαρμακα δεν υπηρχε.

ΥΓ ναι και ριπορτ εκανα και αναθεμα αν κουνηθηκε αλφαριθμητικος χαρακτηρας

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ε τωρα πειτε μου, δεν ειναι κριμα να φιμωνεται η αντιθετη αποψη; Ωχ παναϊα 'μ τζίζας.
> 
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω απολυτα με ποζιτιβ. Δεν πρεπει να αφησουμε την τοξικη αρρενωποτητα οχι απλα να θεριεψει, αλλα ουτε σε χλωρο κλαρι. Ουτε στην ευρυτερη κοινωνια, ουτε εδω μεσα ουτε πουθενα. Αυτο που εγινε στη Ροδο πρεπει να μας ξυπνησει. Ειναι προαγγελος αυτου που ερχεται οταν μια κοινωνια δεν αναλαμβανει τις ευθυνες της. Η ψυχη μαυριζει μ' αυτο που καναν στην Ελενη, κι οταν μαυριζει η ψυχη συχνα κλεινουν και τα ματια μας. Αυτη τη φορα πρεπει να τολμησουμε να κοιταξουμε.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και μαζί σου και με τον Positive Wave... Δεν υπάρχει καμία δικαιολογία ούτε ελαφρυντικό γι' αυτή την τόσο βάρβαρη κι αποτρόπαια πράξη...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Εν τω μεταξύ, κανένας δεν έδωσε σημασία στο μήνυμά μου (#25). Έχουμε βγει λίγο εκτός θέματος. Η πράξη αυτή καθεαυτή από τις 5 Απριλίου του 2018 που δημοσιεύτηκε στο ΦΕΚ η επικαιροποίηση του Ποινικού Κωδικά για σκοπούς καταπολέμησης της έμφυλης βίας τιμωρείται με ένα έτος φυλακή ή χρηματικό πρόστιμο. Λόγω νόμου Παρασκευόπουλου (περί αποσυμφόρησης φυλακών), τελικά η ποινή θα είναι χρηματικό πρόστιμο.
> 
> Λέτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι. Νόμοι υπάρχουν. Ποιος τους εφαρμόζει όμως;
> 
> Πας στην αστυνομία και οι αστυνομικοί γελάνε μαζί σου. Είδατε τι μαρτυρία έδωσαν οι φίλοι και φίλες της 21χρονης που βιάσθηκε και σκοτώθηκε στη Ρόδο; Πριν από ένα χρόνο πήγε μαζί με φίλες της να καταγγείλει στο ΑΤ Ρόδου το βιασμό της από τρία άτομα που μάλιστα την βιντεοσκόπησαν. Τι της είπαν οι αστυνομικοί μόλις άκουσαν τα ονόματα των υπόπτων; Άστο κοπέλα μου, μη μπλέκεις με αυτούς. Προφανώς ήταν ντόπιοι γόνοι δυνατών επιχειρηματικών και πολιτικών προσώπων της Ρόδου. Και αντί να καταγγείλει στην Διεύθυνση Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων τους αστυνομικούς αυτούς για κατάχρηση εξουσίας και για παράβαση καθήκοντος (προφανώς η θανούσα είχε άγνοια, όπως και η πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού) και σιώπησε και δεν κατήγγειλε κανέναν. Και μετά από ένα χρόνο, ξανά μανά τα ίδια με τραγικό τέλος. Και ω του θαύματος, ο ένας προφυλακισμένος είναι γόνος ισχυρής οικογένειας της Ρόδου.
> 
> Στο θέμα μας. Ακόμη και αν σχηματιστεί δικογραφία μετά από επιμονή και πίεση ΚΑΛΟΥ δικηγόρου και πας στα δικαστήρια, η υπόθεση θα πάει από αναβολή σε αναβολή, από πρωτόδικη απόφαση σε αθωωτική έφεση... Και πρόβλημα κανένα για τον θύτη!
> 
> Το νήμα αυτό συνοψίζεται σε μια φράση... Εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια!


 Συγνωμη ,αλλα σχετικα με την δολοφονια της ατυχης φοιτητριας στην Ροδο κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι συγουρος το τι εγινε! Ενα εγκλημα δυσκολα μπορει να μαθευτει ακριβως το τι εγινε ,ειτε λογο της στασης που θα κρατησουν οι κατηγορουμενοι, ειτε λογο του οτι οι γονεις της κοπελας δεν θελουν να υπαρξει καποια προσβολη στην μνημη της.
Το συγουρο ειναι οτι η κοπελα εχασε την ζωη της! τωρα το τι εγινε ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ακομα κι αν η συγχωρεμενη ηθελε να εχει σεξουαλικη εμπειρια με δυο ανδρες ειναι δικαιωμα της κι δεν καταλαβα γιατι θα πρεπει να την προσβαλουν γι την επυλογη της! απο πωτες κρινουμε το τι κανει ο καθε ενας μας στο κρεβατι του! η επειδη ειχε ορεξη να κανει εξουαλικα οργια θα πρεπει να δικαιολογηθουν οι δραστες? ημαρτον!
Απο την αλλη θα πρεπει καποια μερα να καταλαβουνε τα νεα παιδια οτι ο κινδηνος ειναι πανταχου παρον οταν βγαινεις με ανθρωπους που δεν ξερεις καλα! ισως η συγχωρεμενη να ηταν αρκετα θαρραλεα κι να νομιζε οτι θα μπορουσε να το σταματησει οπωτες θελει! αυτο πρεπει να προσεχετε εσεις τα νεα παιδια! ειδικα τα νεα κοριτσια καλο θα ειναι να τσεκαρετε 2 κι 3 φορες τον ανδρα που θ πατε να κανετε σεξ στα γρηγορα! καλο θα ειναι να εχετε ενημερωσει καποια φιλη σας πρωτα κι να το λετε αυτο στον η στους ανδρες που θα εχετε την επαφη ωστε να κολοσουν να σας κανουν κατι εξτριμ διοτις θα υπαρχει ο φοβος του οτι ειναι γνωστη η θεση σας! Καλητερα λοιπον να γινετε ρεζιλι σε μια φιλη σας σαν θα της πειτε οτι πατε για τριο με 2 ανδρες που γνωρησατε την ιδια ωρα σε ενα κλαμπ παρα να πατε κι να μην το ξερει κανεις!! 
Τελος θα ελεγα στα νεα κοριτσια να μην εντυποσιαζωντε τοσο πολυ απο την αγια αρενοποτητα των ανδρων! πολλες φορες κρυβει αγρια βιτσια! Γνωριζω κι το εχω καταλαβει τοσα χρονια οτι τις γυναικες τις τραβαει λιγο η αγριαδα, καποιες φορες γουσταρετε τον βιαιο ανδρα κι τα "κακα παιδια" , αλλα θα πρεπει πανω απο ολα να εχετε την ασφαλεια σας στο μυαλο θα πρεπει να μπορεσετε να κοντρολαρετε τις σεξουαλικες σας ορεξεις ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρχει κινδυνος αλλα ταυτοχρωνα να μπορεσετε κι να κανετε το σεξ που φαντσιωνεστε! εξαλου ποιος θα κρινει ποιον σε υτο το θεμα?? κανεις δεν ειναι ηθικοτερος απο τον αλλον!

----------


## oeo

Ποιος εγραψε δικαιολογιες και ελαφρυντικα?

Τα ''τοξικη αρρενωποτητα'' και αλλα κουλα δειχνουν ποσο ανικανοι ειναι καποιοι να βοηθησουν στο ψαξιμο να δουμε ολοι τι συμβαινει.Εγω γραφω μια σοβαρη αποψη και ο αλλος απαντα με φασιστικη ολοκληρωτικη αποψη περι ''κακιας πατριαρχικης αρρενωποτητας''.Και θελει και νομους να κυνηγαει την ελευθερια εκφρασης,απο κει καταλαβαινεις πως οι ''καταπιεσμενοι'' γινονται οι χειροτεροι εκτελεστες μολις πιασουν εξουσιες και φυσικα ποσο παραμυθι ειναι που και καλα νοιαζονται για το κοινο καλο.

μη σηκωσω τωρα απειρα βιντεακια να δουμε καταπιεση και απειλη κατα της ζωης απο γυναικες σε αντρες..Γιατι ολοι γελανε(ακομα και οι αντρες) οταν γυναικα καταπιεζει αντρα λες και εχει σημασια η αρρενωποτητα στο εγκλημα,λες και δε μπορει η αλλη να αρπαξει το κουζινομαχαιρο και να σε σφαξει,θα σε σωσει η σωματικη δυναμη νομιζεις.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ποιος εγραψε δικαιολογιες και ελαφρυντικα?
> 
> Τα ''τοξικη αρρενωποτητα'' και αλλα κουλα δειχνουν ποσο ανικανοι ειναι καποιοι να βοηθησουν στο ψαξιμο να δουμε ολοι τι συμβαινει.Εγω γραφω μια σοβαρη αποψη και ο αλλος απαντα με φασιστικη ολοκληρωτικη αποψη περι ''κακιας πατριαρχικης αρρενωποτητας''.Και θελει και νομους να κυνηγαει την ελευθερια εκφρασης,απο κει καταλαβαινεις πως οι ''καταπιεσμενοι'' γινονται οι χειροτεροι εκτελεστες μολις πιασουν εξουσιες και φυσικα ποσο παραμυθι ειναι που και καλα νοιαζονται για το κοινο καλο.
> 
> μη σηκωσω τωρα απειρα βιντεακια να δουμε καταπιεση και απειλη κατα της ζωης απο γυναικες σε αντρες..Γιατι ολοι γελανε(ακομα και οι αντρες) οταν γυναικα καταπιεζει αντρα λες και εχει σημασια η αρρενωποτητα στο εγκλημα,λες και δε μπορει η αλλη να αρπαξει το κουζινομαχαιρο και να σε σφαξει,θα σε σωσει η σωματικη δυναμη νομιζεις.


 Δεν εκρινα το μηνυμα σου , απλα εγραψα πανω σε οσα εχουν αναφερθει στο θεμα της ατυχης δολοφονιμενης. Εχει ταρακουνησει σε αρκετες πλευρες την κοινωνια μας,κακα τα ψεματα.
Οσο για το αν υπαρχει βια απο γυναικες προς ανδρες δεν υπαρχει ερωτημα ειναι δεδομενο εξαλου αν αποδεχομαστε την ισοτητα των φιλων αποδεχομαστε οτι το εγκημα ειναι κατις κοινο κι στα δυο φιλλα και σε ολες τις φιλες! 
Προσωπικα στεναχορεθηκα οπου διαβασα μηνυματα - οχι εδω μεσα , αλλου- μηνυματα οπου ξανα σκοτωναν την κοπελα! μηνυματα φασηστικα ,λες κι μονο ο αλβανος την σκοτωσε! η μηνυματα με ηθικο χαρακτηρα! λες κι το σεξ εχει ηθικες οδηγιες η εχει κανονες το πως θα το κανουμε! 
Ουτες ειναι λογικη να λενε οτι η κοπελα δεν εκανε τυποτα, οτι απλα ηθελε να βγει για καφε και αυτοι την τραβηξανε με το ζορι! υπαρχουν βιντεο οπου δειχνουν την κοπελα να ειναι σε καφετερια με τον 19χρονο, να γελανε κι να αγγαλιαζοντε ,οπως κι οτι μπηκε με την θεληση της στο αμαξι! κι γνωριζε οτι θα ειναι κι αλλος ανδρας στο σπιτι που θα πανε αφου το ειχε πει στην φιλη της οτι της αρεσει το σεξ με 2 ανδρες! ειναι παραλογο κι λαθος να θελουνε καποιοι να κριψουν την αληθεια! 
Ειναι εξησου προσβλητικο νομιζω! αφου δεν παει να πει οτι δικαιολογητε ο φονος της επειδη ειχε προχωρημενες αποψεις στο σεξ η κοπελα! ηταν δικαιωματης! κι καλα εκανε! και δεν εχει δικαιωμα κανενας να την κρινει ποσο μαλον δεν εχει κανεις δικαιωμα στο ονομα της ηθικης να διαιολογει τους δολοφωνου της επειδη αυτη ηθελε να κανει σεξ μαζι τους!!

----------


## oboro

> Οσο για την κοπελα που σκοτωσανε πιστευω ηταν κι αυτη θυμα της συγχρονης pornhub ζωης.






> μη σηκωσω τωρα απειρα βιντεακια να δουμε καταπιεση και απειλη κατα της ζωης απο γυναικες σε αντρες..Γιατι ολοι γελανε



Λοιπον, λεγε τωρα... το "Μαϊ Μοντερν Πορνχαμπ Λαϊφ" ποτε βγαινει στις αιθουσες;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ποιος εγραψε δικαιολογιες και ελαφρυντικα?
> 
> Τα ''τοξικη αρρενωποτητα'' και αλλα κουλα δειχνουν ποσο ανικανοι ειναι καποιοι να βοηθησουν στο ψαξιμο να δουμε ολοι τι συμβαινει.Εγω γραφω μια σοβαρη αποψη και ο αλλος απαντα με φασιστικη ολοκληρωτικη αποψη περι ''κακιας πατριαρχικης αρρενωποτητας''.Και θελει και νομους να κυνηγαει την ελευθερια εκφρασης,απο κει καταλαβαινεις πως οι ''καταπιεσμενοι'' γινονται οι χειροτεροι εκτελεστες μολις πιασουν εξουσιες και φυσικα ποσο παραμυθι ειναι που και καλα νοιαζονται για το κοινο καλο.
> 
> μη σηκωσω τωρα απειρα βιντεακια να δουμε καταπιεση και απειλη κατα της ζωης απο γυναικες σε αντρες..Γιατι ολοι γελανε(ακομα και οι αντρες) οταν γυναικα καταπιεζει αντρα λες και εχει σημασια η αρρενωποτητα στο εγκλημα,λες και δε μπορει η αλλη να αρπαξει το κουζινομαχαιρο και να σε σφαξει,θα σε σωσει η σωματικη δυναμη νομιζεις.


Δικαιολογίες και μάλιστα του κώλου είναι αυτά περί τσοντών κλπ γιατί αν ο άλλος είναι πειραγμένος και κολλημένος μ' αυτές οι γυναίκες που δεν είναι πόρνες ή πορνοστάρ δεν του φταίνε σε τίποτα, τώρα αν εσύ τη θεωρείς σοβαρή άποψη I rest my case... Για μένα αυτά που λες εσύ είναι κουλά...

----------


## oboro

Α, επισης. Γιατι κουζινομαχαιρο και οχι, ας πουμε, εναν απλο, αγνο μπαλτα; Πρεπει ακομα κι επιλογη οπλου να εχει πατριαρχικο συμβολισμο αναφορικα με τη θεση της γυναικας στην κουζινα;


Ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες.

----------


## PositiveWave

Ένας άνθρωπος που δεν είναι σε θέση να ξεχωρίσει την πραγματικότητα από τα σενάρια των ταινιών, των βιβλίων και του πορνό, έχει θέμα και υπάρχουν ειδικοί να το συζητήσουν. Αλλά στην επαρχία (π.χ. Ρόδος), είναι δυνατόν να πας να δώσεις ένα 50ευρό στο γιατρό την εβδομάδα και να σε βλέπουν οι περαστικοί να μπαινοβγαίνεις στο ιατρείο του; Θα πας στο κλαμπ, θα ανοίξεις μια Μπελβεντέρε για να κάνεις μόστρα και ο τρελογιατρός είναι για τους "άλλους". Έτσι σκέφτονται οι νέοι και παλιοί στα χωριά. Πρέπει να είσαι πολύ τολμηρός και ώριμος για να κάνεις αυτό το βήμα.

Με βάση το πορνό, εμείς οι άντρες θα έπρεπε όλη μέρα να κάνουμε σεξ με όλες (τρέμε Σπαλιάρα!). Μα με την σερβιτόρα που μας σερβίρει τον πρωινό καφέ, μα με την συνάδελφο στο γραφείο, μα με την πρώτη Σάρα και Μάρα που γνωρίζουμε στο ίντερνετ, μα με την ψυχίατρο... Τι να λέμε...

Κάθε γυναίκα έχει ψυχή, έχει προσωπικότητα, έχει οικογένεια, έχει παρελθόν, έχει φίλους. Δε γίνεται να την πολλαπλασιάζεις με το μηδέν και να την ισοπεδώνεις σαν νταβατζής λέγοντάς της πως κάνει μόνο για σεξ...

Σημεία των καιρών.

----------


## oboro

Τωρα σοβαρα, πού ειναι στο pornhub η οποιο αλλο πορνοσαϊτ ολα αυτα τα χιλιαδες χιλιαδων βιντεο που απεικονιζουν νεες να βιαζονται, να γρονθοκοπουνται και να τις χτυπαν με σιδερο μεχρι θανατου πριν τις πεταξουν απο εναν γκρεμο στη θαλασσα; Σιγουρα μιλαμε για τα ιδια σαϊτ; Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα αν αυτα ειναι τα βιντεο που φτιαχνουν καποιον τοτε κι εγω πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται ο καποιος αυτος επαγγελματικη βοηθεια, αν και μαλλον θα πρεπει να απευθυνθει σε καναν καθηγητη και βαλε (οποτε ποια επαρχια). Για να μη διαστρεφουμε και τελειως την πραγματικοτητα δηλαδη. Ναι ειναι μεγαλα προβληματα αυτα της βιομηχανια του σεξ, της αντικειμενοποιησης των γυναικων (χωρις κανενα ενδιαφερον για την ευχαριστηση τους φυσικα) αλλα το λογικο αλμα που επιχειρειται εδω ειναι αβυσσαλεο. Με δεδομενη δε την ευρεια διαθεση του πορνο στην κοινωνια θα ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι τιποτε περισσοτερο απο μια συγκεκαλυμμενη προσπαθεια αν οχι απενοχοποιησης, τουλαχιστον κανονικοποιησης τετοιων αποτροπαιων συμβαντων.

----------


## PositiveWave

> Τωρα σοβαρα, πού ειναι στο pornhub η οποιο αλλο πορνοσαϊτ ολα αυτα τα χιλιαδες χιλιαδων βιντεο που απεικονιζουν νεες να βιαζονται, να γρονθοκοπουνται και να τις χτυπαν με σιδερο μεχρι θανατου πριν τις πεταξουν απο εναν γκρεμο στη θαλασσα; Σιγουρα μιλαμε για τα ιδια σαϊτ; Οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα αν αυτα ειναι τα βιντεο που φτιαχνουν καποιον τοτε κι εγω πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται ο καποιος βοηθεια, αν και μαλλον θα πρεπει να απευθυνθει σε καναν καθηγητη και βαλε (οποτε ποια επαρχια). Για να μη διαστρεφουμε και τελειως την πραγματικοτητα δηλαδη. Ναι ειναι μεγαλα προβληματα αυτα της βιομηχανια του σεξ, της αντικειμενοποιησης των γυναικων (χωρις κανενα ενδιαφερον για την ευχαριστηση τους φυσικα) αλλα το λογικο αλμα που επιχειρειται εδω ειναι αβυσσαλεο. Με δεδομενη δε την ευρεια διαθεση του πορνο στην κοινωνια θα ελεγα οτι δεν ειναι τιποτε περισσοτερο απο συγκεκαλλυμενη προσπαθεια αν οχι απενοχοποιησης, τουλαχιστον κανονικοιποιησης τετοιων τραγικων συμβαντων.


Σωστά! Λίρα 100 όσα γράφεις.

Βασικά, αν γράψεις rape στο pornhub και πατήσεις search θα σου βγάλει "φιλαράκο, κάποιο πρόβλημα έχεις". 

Αν γίνουν καθημερινότητα οι φόνοι και οι βιασμοί, μάλλον θα πρέπει ομαδικά να πάρουμε τα βουνά να γλυτώσουμε από τα ζόμπι που ζουν σε πόλεις και κωμοπόλεις!

Η κοινωνία έχει χάσει το μέτρο και δεν υπάρχει ο στοιχειώδης σεβασμός. Ο σεβασμός, το χαμόγελο, η ευγένεια κατάντησε ύποπτη και όσοι εκφράζουν αυτά τα συναισθήματα είναι καλοθελητές και απατεώνες για κάποιους. Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε δηλαδή; Να βρίζουμε, να ρίχνουμε ροχάλες ο ένας στον άλλον και να παίζουμε ξύλο; Αυτή είναι η νέα καθεστηκυία πραγματικότητα;

----------


## oboro

> Αν γίνουν καθημερινότητα οι φόνοι και οι βιασμοί, μάλλον θα πρέπει ομαδικά να πάρουμε τα βουνά να γλυτώσουμε από τα ζόμπι που ζουν σε πόλεις και κωμοπόλεις!


Οχι γιατι... περα απ' την πλακα, στη συγχρονη ακαδημαϊκη μελετη, κοινωνιολογικη ψυχολογικη κλπ των ταινιων ζομπι και της zombie culture γενικα, η κρατουσα ερμηνεια ειναι πως συμβολιζει το ενδεχομενο καταρρευσης της κοινωνιας σε μεγαλη κλιμακα, υπο το βαρος δυναμεων και ομαδων που κινητοποιουνται απο πρωτογονα ενστικτα και ιδεολογιες, οπως και την προσπαθεια των εναπομειναντων εχοντων σωα τας φρενας να ανακτησουν τη απωλεσθεισα κοινωνικη ισορροπια εστω εντος ασφαλους, προστατευμενου χωρου. Νομιζετε ειναι τυχαιο που εδω και 20 χρονια και η δημοφιλια των ταινιων ζομπι βαινει διαρκως, εκρηκτικα σχεδον, αυξανομενη; Η δημιουργικοτητα κινητοποιειται απο το ασυνειδητο, και το συλλογικο ασυνειδητο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο που υπαρχει.

(Συντομη εκδοχη: ναι, υπαρχουν Zombie Studies και διδασκονται. Να τα διαβαζουν οι αλτ-ραϊτακηδες με το μενος που εχουν για τα αριστεριζοντα και καλα πανεπιστημια και να αφριζουν απ΄τα ολοενα και στενοτερα μουστακια τους...)

----------


## giorgos panou

Παιδια ξεχνατε οτι καποιες κοπελες ειδικα νεαρης ηλικιας αρεσκοντε σε επιπολεες κι ευκεριες σχεσεις μονο για σεξ οπως εξαλου κι εμεις οι ανδρες! ισωτητα δεν εχουμε? η δυαφορα ειναι οτι η γυναικα μπορει πολυ πιο ευκολα να πεσει θυμα απο καποιον ανωμαλο!
Για αυτο κι θα πρεπει να την ξαχνουνε πρωτα τα νεα κοριτσια! Δυστυχως ομως ετσι ειναι η φυση , τα κοριτσια προτημουν ενα "κακο παιδι" που μπορει να δωσει κι κανενα χαστουκι, εναν ανδρα που ειναι πιο σκληρος που δεν ειναι τοσο ευγηνικος , παρα εναν ανδρα που θα ειναι πολυ ευγενικος κι μλθακος! Διοτις ο φοβος ειναι ερεθυστηκος πολλες φορες! ετσι δεν ειναι κορητσια? 
Συγκεκρημενα τωρα, τα δυο αγορια απο την Ροδο ειχαν ασχημο ονομα! πολλες κοπελες ειχαν περασει ασχημες εμπειριες μαζι τους κι λογο της μικρης κοινωνιας ειχαν γινει γνωστοι για το ποιον τους! παρολα αυτα ομως πολλες κοπελες επιδιωκαν να συνευρεθουν μαζι τους, κι ας γνωριζαν το οτι ηταν επικυνδινο, δυστυχως απο οσα λεει η εσπρεσο το γνωριζε κι η συγχωρεμενη αυτο, αλλα δεν την πτοησε να εχει σεξουαλικες σχεσεις μαζι τους! Αυτο μας δειχνει οτι γενικα εμεις οι ανθρωποι βαζουμε πρωτα την ηδωνη και μετα την λογικη! διοτις η σκεψη οτι "ελα μωρε, σε εμενα θα τυχη" αυτη η φραση παντα περναει απο το μυαλο μας!

----------


## Κύκνος

Προσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα να είμαι με κάποιον που μου προκαλεί φόβο... Ας πούνε κι οι υπόλοιπες γυναίκες του φόρουμ...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Προσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα να είμαι με κάποιον που μου προκαλεί φόβο... Ας πούνε κι οι υπόλοιπες γυναίκες του φόρουμ...


 Δεν εγραψα οτι ολες οι γυναικες εχετε ιδια γουστα ,επισης θα ηθελα να φανταστεις ον εαυτο σου 20 χρονων ,φοιτητρια μακρια απο την γεννετηρα σου οπου θα ηταν πουρητανων ηθων ε?

----------


## Kostas_14

> Παιδια ξεχνατε οτι καποιες κοπελες ειδικα νεαρης ηλικιας αρεσκοντε σε επιπολεες κι ευκεριες σχεσεις μονο για σεξ οπως εξαλου κι εμεις οι ανδρες! ισωτητα δεν εχουμε? η δυαφορα ειναι οτι η γυναικα μπορει πολυ πιο ευκολα να πεσει θυμα απο καποιον ανωμαλο!
> Για αυτο κι θα πρεπει να την ξαχνουνε πρωτα τα νεα κοριτσια! Δυστυχως ομως ετσι ειναι η φυση , τα κοριτσια προτημουν ενα "κακο παιδι" που μπορει να δωσει κι κανενα χαστουκι, εναν ανδρα που ειναι πιο σκληρος που δεν ειναι τοσο ευγηνικος , παρα εναν ανδρα που θα ειναι πολυ ευγενικος κι μλθακος! Διοτις ο φοβος ειναι ερεθυστηκος πολλες φορες! ετσι δεν ειναι κορητσια? 
> Συγκεκρημενα τωρα, τα δυο αγορια απο την Ροδο ειχαν ασχημο ονομα! πολλες κοπελες ειχαν περασει ασχημες εμπειριες μαζι τους κι λογο της μικρης κοινωνιας ειχαν γινει γνωστοι για το ποιον τους! παρολα αυτα ομως πολλες κοπελες επιδιωκαν να συνευρεθουν μαζι τους, κι ας γνωριζαν το οτι ηταν επικυνδινο, δυστυχως απο οσα λεει η εσπρεσο το γνωριζε κι η συγχωρεμενη αυτο, αλλα δεν την πτοησε να εχει σεξουαλικες σχεσεις μαζι τους! Αυτο μας δειχνει οτι γενικα εμεις οι ανθρωποι βαζουμε πρωτα την ηδωνη και μετα την λογικη! διοτις η σκεψη οτι "ελα μωρε, σε εμενα θα τυχη" αυτη η φραση παντα περναει απο το μυαλο μας!


Σορρι που στο λέω, αλλά ίσως να λες και χαζομάρες. Ξέρω αρκετές κοπέλες και είστε οι περισσότεροι έξω από τον χορό. Έχω σχέσεις είτε ερωτικές, είτε φιλικές με κοπέλες και αυτά που λες δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα. 

Δεν ελκύονται οι κοπέλες από τα "κακά" παιδιά, επειδή τους φοβούνται. Ίσως είναι η μεγαλύτερη μπούρδα που έχω διαβάσει, ελκύονται γιατί το "κακό" παιδί (και όχι πάντα), γιατί έχει τα κότσια, να πλησιάσει μια κοπέλα, για να την γνωρίσει. 

Αυτό κάνει ξεχωριστούς τα κακά παιδιά, από τα καλά. Εγώ είμαι κάπου στην μέση, δεν είμαι ούτε κακός, ούτε καλός, είμαι μέτριος και έχω τα κότσια να προσεγγίζω.

Όσον αφορά για την κοπέλα, καλό είναι να μην κρίνουμε. Έχετε πιάσει το πληκτρολόγιο, κάθεστε στην θεσάρα σας και κρίνετε. Κανείς δεν ξέρει πως την εκβίαζαν, κανείς δεν ξέρει τι γινόταν πραγματικά. Το αποτέλεσμα όμως όλοι το ξέρουμε, ο θάνατος και αυτό είναι το χειρότερο από όλα. 

Είπε μια ροδίτισα νέα κοπέλα σε μια συνέντευξη της για το θέμα "ε, ας έκαναν ό,τι ήθελαν, αλλά να μην την σκότωναν". Εκεί φτάσαμε να λέμε πως ο βιασμός, είναι αποδεκτός αλλά να μην την σκότωναν κιόλας. 

Μας αξίζει σαν Έλληνες, που μας λέει η Ευρώπη κλέφτες και απατεώνες. Έχω φίλους από διάφορες χώρες και όλοι μας έχουν για κλέφτες. Έρχονται στην Ελλάδα για διακοπές και τους κλέβουμε, μέχρι και τα διαβατήρια και ταυτότητες, τόσο κάτω έχουμε πέσει. Μας αξίζει να μας κυβερνάνε, αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν. Μας αξίζει να μην έχουμε παιδεία και υγεία. Να μπαίνει ο κάθε αναρχικός, να σηκώνει μόνος του ένα πανό και να κλείνει ένα ολόκληρο κτήριο. 

Μας αξίζει να έχουμε αυτό το βιοτικό επίπεδο που έχουμε, γενικά μας αξίζει να είμαστε αυτοί που είμαστε. Βλέπω και από την σχολή τα κουμάσια. Μια εργασία βάζει ο καθηγητής και αντί να ιδρώσει λίγο ο κ@@ος τους, πηγαίνουν και παίρνουν έτοιμες. Αυτή είναι η παιδεία και η νοοτροπία. 

Όπως είχε πει και ο Αρκάς για την νοοτροπία του Έλληνα "Να μην ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα, να ψοφήσει ο γείτονας, για να του πάρουμε την κατσίκα". Αυτή είναι η νοοτροπία του Έλληνα... Για να μην πω στο εξωτερικό, που γινόμαστε ρεζίλι μπροστά σε ευρωπαίους, επειδή δεν ξέρουμε αρχαία ελληνικά. Μας βάζουν ένα κείμενο και δεν ξέρουμε να το μεταφράσουμε και ξέρουν καλύτερα οι Ολλανδοί και οι Γερμανοί...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν εγραψα οτι ολες οι γυναικες εχετε ιδια γουστα ,επισης θα ηθελα να φανταστεις ον εαυτο σου 20 χρονων ,φοιτητρια μακρια απο την γεννετηρα σου οπου θα ηταν πουρητανων ηθων ε?


Ότι είναι πουριτανών ηθών είναι όντως...
Τώρα για το αν ζούσα σε άλλη πόλη ίσως να μην ήμουν τόσο μαζεμένη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα πήγαινα με πάνω από έναν άντρες μαζί για παράδειγμα... Αυτό υποθέτω...

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ότι είναι πουριτανών ηθών είναι όντως...
> Τώρα για το αν ζούσα σε άλλη πόλη ίσως να μην ήμουν τόσο μαζεμένη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα πήγαινα με πάνω από έναν άντρες μαζί για παράδειγμα... Αυτό υποθέτω...


 Κι μπραβω σου! αν κι προσωπικα δεν θεωρω κακο τις οποιες προσωπικες πρωτημησεις σχετικα με το σεξ απο καποια κοπελα η απο ανδρα! ειναι δικαιωμα του καθε ενα μας το τι κανει στην ερωτικη του ζωη! κι με ποιον το κανει! ειναι πολυ κριμας οτι πολλοι κοσμος εφτασε στο σημειο να λεει στο περιπου ".,,τα ηθελε ,κι τ επαθε αφου ηθελε να παει με 2¨" ειναι τελειος παλαβο αυτο που λενε!! δλδη επειδη ηθελε να κανει σεξ με 2 επρεπε να παθει κακο?? ημαρτον!
Προσωπικα αποφευγω τις ειδησεις επειδη μου την σπανε οι δημοσιογραφοι οπου ξανα σκοτωνουν την κοπελα συνεχεια με οσα γραφουν! Ομως με ενδιεφερε προσωπικα το ζητημα επειδη στο συγκεκρημενο πανεπηστημειο ειχα σχεση με κοπελα πριν χρονια! κι επειδη κι αυτοι μου ελεγε οτι υπηρχαν περιεργα περιστατηκα τωτες για αυτο κι το ακουσα.

----------


## oboro

> Δεν ελκύονται οι κοπέλες από τα "κακά" παιδιά, επειδή τους φοβούνται. Ίσως είναι η μεγαλύτερη μπούρδα που έχω διαβάσει, ελκύονται γιατί το "κακό" παιδί (και όχι πάντα), γιατί έχει τα κότσια, να πλησιάσει μια κοπέλα, για να την γνωρίσει. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Όσον αφορά για την κοπέλα, καλό είναι να μην κρίνουμε. Έχετε πιάσει το πληκτρολόγιο, κάθεστε στην θεσάρα σας και κρίνετε.



Σώπα ρε μεγάλε, εσυ τι κάνεις δηλαδή; Α, σωστά το ιδιο βασικά πράγμα μόνο που στο τέλος, κερδίζουν οι Γερμανοί (τετοιον εκτροχιασμο καιρο εχω να δω). Τα μνημονια παιδια μου, τη μνημονια...

Οσο για τον δηθεν μυθο των δηθεν κακων παιδιων, καλο θα ειναι αντι να αντλεις μονο τετοια αυτοπεποιθηση απο τα 21 σου ετη να διαβασεις και λιγη ψυχολογια. Θα σου δωσω ενα κλου για ξεκινημα: ειναι η ιδια επιστημη με το ονομα αυτου του φορουμ! Που ποσταρεις! Τρομερο;

Και επαναλαμβανομενες συμπεριφορες που εχουν να κανουν με λαθος επιλογη συντροφου υπαρχουν, και πολυ διαδεδομενες ειναι στην κοινωνια. Αν και δεν κανει διακρισεις φυλου κλπ γενικα, αυτο που η ψυχολογια ονομαζει ψυχαναγκαστικη επαναληψη πληττει πολυ τις γυναικες που εχουν εσωτερικευσει ανεπαρκη γονείκα προτυπα μεγαλωνοντας κι αργοτερα τα βρισκουν μπροστα τους, αυτη τη φορα στον κοσμο των σχεσεων. Βασικα παρα πολλοι πατεραδες αλλα και μαμαδες ειναι για τα μπαζα. Και φυσικα η κοινωνια παιρνει αυτες τις ελλειψεις εφοδιων και τις γιγαντωνει...

Επειδη αναφερθηκε το θεμα της ελξης προς τον φοβο, νομιζω αξιζει να αναφερθει και η αντιφοβικη συμπεριφορα. Γκουγκλαρετε το (στα αγγλικα anti-phobic behavior). Μια ιδιαιτερα σκοτεινη εκφανση της που ειναι πιο επικαιρη απο ποτε στις μερες εχει να κανει με το μετατραυματικο στρες. Μετα απο βιασμο για παραδειγμα. Κλειστες κοινωνιες, κακοπροαιρετοι αλλα και δικηγοροι υπερασπισης βιαστων πολυ συχνα εκμεταλλευονται τις αντιφοβικες τασεις που συχνα αναπτυσσουν θυματα βιασμου, προκειμενου να στηριξουν το καταπτυστο αφηγημα του "αφου φοβοταν γιατι τον πλησιασε", "γιατι ενα μηνα μετα το βιασμο την εχω εδω σε φωτο να βγαινει με διαβοητο κακοποιητη, να ντυνεται πιο προκλητικα απο ποτε" κλπ. Μετα αν εχουν τα μεσα οι κατηγοροι της κοπελας πρεπει να φερουν ειδικο μαρτυρα να εξηγησει πως η αντιφοβικες συμπεριφορες αναπτυσσονται, ακομα και μετα απο φριχτα περιστατικα, ως μηχανισμοι αμυνας. Το τι τραβανε τα θυματα εν μεσω τετοιων διαδικασιων δεν μπορω ουτε να το φανταστω αλλα ειναι δυστυχως καθημερινη υποθεση ανα τον "πολιτισμενο" κοσμο.

----------


## oboro

Και βεβαια ξανα μανα το ιδιο εργο με λιγα ποστ πιο πριν: η κανονικοποιηση ενος παθολογικου φαινομενου με χρηση ορων απ' την εποχη των σπηλαιων. Τα κακα παιδια κερδιζουν τα κοριτσια γιατι ειναι "δυνατοι". Οχι πως η αυτοπεποιθηση δεν ειναι σημαντικη΄ ειναι. Αλλο αφηγημα ομως πλεκει παλι ο φιλος μας ο Κωστας.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Και βεβαια ξανα μανα το ιδιο εργο με λιγα ποστ πιο πριν: η κανονικοποιηση ενος παθολογικου φαινομενου με χρηση ορων απ' την εποχη των σπηλεων. Τα κακα παιδια κερδιζουν τα κοριτσια γιατι ειναι "δυνατοι". Οχι πως η αυτοπεποιθηση δεν ειναι σημαντικη΄ ειναι. Αλλο αφηγημα ομως πλεκει παλι ο φιλος Κωστας.


 Πολυ ενημερη κι σωστα ενημερη η σκεψυ σου φιλεμου μπραβω σου! ειληκρινα αυτο που αναφερεις anti-phobic behavior! δεν το γνωριζα κι εκανα οπως ειπες το εψαξα. Ειναι ανατριχιαστηκο κι περιεργο πως αντιδρα ο οργανισμος και η ψυχικη κατασταση μας σε εξτρημ καταστασης!
Δεν υπαρχει λογος να χαλιεσαι κι να ασχολεισε με τον παραπανω επιδηξια -κωστα 14- προσπαθει ο κακομηρος να πησει πρωτα τον εαυτο του πως ειναι εμπειρος γυναικας κι ειναι κριμας ενα νεο παιδι στην ηλικια του να αγωνιζετε να πησει αλλους για κατις που ο ιδιος θα ηθελε! Αλλα δυστυχως οταν νεοι ανθρωποι συμβηβαζωντε ειναι πολυ κριμα!

----------


## Kostas_14

> Πολυ ενημερη κι σωστα ενημερη η σκεψυ σου φιλεμου μπραβω σου! ειληκρινα αυτο που αναφερεις anti-phobic behavior! δεν το γνωριζα κι εκανα οπως ειπες το εψαξα. Ειναι ανατριχιαστηκο κι περιεργο πως αντιδρα ο οργανισμος και η ψυχικη κατασταση μας σε εξτρημ καταστασης!
> Δεν υπαρχει λογος να χαλιεσαι κι να ασχολεισε με τον παραπανω επιδηξια -κωστα 14- προσπαθει ο κακομηρος να πησει πρωτα τον εαυτο του πως ειναι εμπειρος γυναικας κι ειναι κριμας ενα νεο παιδι στην ηλικια του να αγωνιζετε να πησει αλλους για κατις που ο ιδιος θα ηθελε! Αλλα δυστυχως οταν νεοι ανθρωποι συμβηβαζωντε ειναι πολυ κριμα!


χαχα Εγώ φίλτατε, δεν έχω να αποδείξω τίποτα, ξέρω την αξία μου, ως άνθρωπος. Έχω ζωή αν θες, δεν κάθομαι να το παίζω δικαστής του πληκτρολογίου, γι'αυτό μάθε αν θέλεις να αναφέρεσαι καλύτερα σε εμένα και σε όποιο άλλο μέλος. Και άλλοι έχω δει σε έχουν κράξει και όχι άδικα από τι βλέπω. 

Μιλάς για τις κοπέλες και για την ψυχολογία τους και επαναλαμβάνω (για τις κοπέλες γενικά αναφέρθηκες και μετά το άλλαξες για το θέμα του βιασμού), τα γραπτά μένουν έλεγαν οι Ρωμαίοι, δες παραπάνω τι έγραψες. Αναφέρθηκες γενικά στην γυναικεία ψυχολογία, ότι έλκονται από τα "κακά" παιδιά, επειδή τους φοβούνται. Σαχλαμάρες απλά γράφεις και τίποτα παραπάνω. 

Απέδειξα με τα λεγόμενά μου, ότι επειδή γνωρίζω (λίγο) καλύτερα την γυναικεία ψυχολογία, από κάποιους σαν και εσένα, απέδειξα ότι έχεις λάθος. Είπα χαρακτηριστικά ότι δεν έλκονται από τον φόβο, αλλά γιατί έχουν τα κότσια να τις προσεγγίσουν (πρόσεχε εδώ), δεν αναφέρθηκα για το θέμα του βιασμού στην Ρόδο, αλλά γενικά στο θέμα προσέγγιση. 

Επειδή μάλλον δεν το κατάλαβες, πήγες και με χαρακτήρισες κατευθείαν, αντί να ρωτήσεις. Το επίπεδό σου, φαίνεται πως είναι χαμηλό και φαίνεται και από την γραφή. Έχεις αραδιάσει αρλούμπες παντού με θέμα την θρησκεία, που ούτε καν στέκουν κιόλας. 

Είσαι ο κλασικός τύπος που κάθεται στον καναπέ του και σχολιάζει μέσω μιας οθόνης, πράγματα που δεν ξέρει κιόλας. Το τι είναι ψυχολογία και τι όχι, καλύτερα ψάξε το εσύ. Η ψυχολογία όπως την ορίζεις εσύ και ο καθένας μας, είναι έξω από το σπίτι και όχι μέσα σε αυτό και πόσο μάλλον, όχι πίσω από μια οθόνη. Η ψυχολογία, είναι το να επικοινωνείς με τους άλλους ανθρώπους, να φλερτάρεις, να κάνεις φιλίες. Η ζωή είναι έξω από το σπίτι και όχι μέσα σε αυτό. 

Έγινα επιθετικός, γιατί δεν γουστάρω να με χαρακτηρίζουν, άτομα που τα χαρακτηρίζω ως no lifer. Κοίτα την δική σου καμπούρα λέω εγώ και άσε εμένα. Όσο για τους Γερμανούς, όταν θα βγεις στην Ευρώπη, το ξανά συζητάμε...

Τελειώνοντας να πω, πως δεν θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με τη πάρτη σου, δεν ασχολούμαι με άτομα σαν και εσένα, στην πραγματική ζωή, πόσο μάλλον στην ηλεκτρονική.

----------


## Delmember031219

@Kostas_14
Κώστα, θα σου πω κάποια πράγματα εντελώς φιλικά και χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης. Εδώ μέσα έχει ανθρώπους που έχουν κάθε λογής προβλήματα. Ψύχωση, σχιζοφρένεια, μετατραυματικό σοκ, αγχώδεις διαταραχές, αρρωστοφοβία, κατάθλιψη κάθε μορφής, ψυχοσωματικά και πόσα άλλα που δεν θα τα αναφέρω τώρα. Και δεν το διάλεξαν οι ίδιοι. Ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο είναι μια μέρα να εμφανίσει ο οποιοσδήποτε από εμάς ψύχωση για παράδειγμα; Φτωχοί, πλούσιοι, κάθε μορφωτικού επιπέδου και ο καθένας με τις δικές του πεποιθήσεις. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ξυπνάνε και θα θέλανε να πάθουν κάτι να ξεμπερδεύουν. Που η καθημερινότητα τους είναι μια κόλαση. Και παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζουν και παλεύουν ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του και με τα μέσα που έχει. Και πολλοί περνάνε ώρα μέσα εδώ γιατί εκεί έξω από το σπίτι όποτε τόλμησαν να πούνε τα προβλήματα τους εισέπραξαν χλευασμό και απομόνωση και γιατί θεώρησαν πως εδώ θα βρούνε κάποιους άλλους με παρόμοια προβλήματα για να συζητήσουν και να ανταλλάξουν μια κουβέντα. Και να τους καταλάβουν. Γιατί εκεί έξω αν μιλήσεις για αυτά βγαίνεις από το μαντρί και ως γνωστόν σε τρώνε οι λύκοι. Και είναι τυχεροί όσοι βρήκαν ανθρώπους να τους στηρίξουν και αυτό αποτελεί εξαίρεση στον κανόνα. Οπότε αυτές οι αμερικανιες τύπου "no lifer" και "get a life" και διάφορα τέτοια καταλαβαίνεις πόσο άστοχα είναι. Και ο καθένας έχει την ζωή του με τα προβλήματα του και προσπαθεί να ζήσει όσο καλύτερα μπορεί και σίγουρα η ζωή κάθε ανθρώπου είναι διαφορετική από αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς πως είναι το ιδανικό. Και ίσως θα μπορούσες να μάθεις και εσύ κάτι από τέτοια άτομα που όπως λες δεν αξίζει η ενασχόληση σου μαζί τους. Ο καθένας μας μπορεί να μάθει κάτι από τον άλλον. Έστω και κάτι παραμικρό. Γιατί εδώ θα σου απαντήσουν πολλοί, με τα προβλήματα του ο καθένας αλλά δεν θα κάτσει να σου πει πρώτα την ιστορία της ζωής του για να τον εγκρίνεις. 
Και τέλος με τον "giorgos panou" διαφωνώ σε αρκετά από αυτά που λέει και δεν σου απαντάω προς υπεράσπιση του.

----------


## oeo

> Α, επισης. Γιατι κουζινομαχαιρο και οχι, ας πουμε, εναν απλο, αγνο μπαλτα; Πρεπει ακομα κι επιλογη οπλου να εχει πατριαρχικο συμβολισμο αναφορικα με τη θεση της γυναικας στην κουζινα;
> 
> 
> Ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες.


Ναι ας ειμαστε...τραβα στο 12.00 λεπτο απο κατω να χορτασεις ρεαλισμο γιατι μου φαινεται ζεις στη δικη σου προσωπικη φουσκα.Κι εχει κι αλλο σκηνικο με μαχαιρι...τα αλλα ειναι ξυλο(ενας αντρας με βαρια κακωση στο κεφαλι απο χτυπημα με βαρυ αντικειμενο που κι αυτο θα ηταν μοιραιο),απιστευτο stalking,διαρρηξεις,καταστροφη περιουσιων και φυσικα δεν αναφερω καν την ψυχολογικη βια που ειναι σημαντικη και αναφερεται συχνα απο ανδρες αλλα ειναι πολυ light μπροστα στα γυναικεια αισχη.Τα θελετε ολα,να στε θυματα μεν αλλα οταν τα κανετε εσεις να μη σας χτυπαει κανενας...οταν τα κανετε εσεις να μην υπαρχουν δικαστες κα ινομοι να σας ριξουν καμια 20αρια χρονια φυλακα.Δεν θελετε ισοτητα,τα θελετε ΟΛΑ.ΚΑι ξερεις τι θα παρετε στο τελος ετσι?

Αλλα το προβλημα ποιο ειναι?Ενω εγω αναγνωριζω οτι οι τυπισσες εινα ιτρελες...γιατι ΑΥΤΟ θα πεις κι εσυ,τι μου δειχνεις τις παλαβες?Εσυ δεν αναγνωριζεις οτι κα ιοι δολοφονοι της Ροδου ηταν μεμονομενο περιστατικο 2-3 ψυχακηδων.Αντι να το σκεφτεις ετσι σκεφτεσαι τι μπορουν να κανουν δυνητικα ολοι οι αντρες λογω της φυσης τους!(λολ) και ερεθιζεται ο κολπος σου,διψας για αιμα και εκδικηση.

https://youtu.be/v8ZLqo1ESsw?t=718

ΑΥτα και οπως ειπα αγαπη μονο,Imagine all the people oboro.

----------


## oboro

ωχ θε μου θε μου βισνου γιαχβε κθουλου...


Για αυτα που διαβαζω το παραπανω, το βιντεο σκοπιμως δεν το ανοιξα. Εδω δλδ θα προτεινα να μην το ανοιξει κανεις το βιντεο γιατι δεν ποσταρουμε φρικιαστικα βιντεο σε φορουμ υποστηριξης.

Αργυρη μπραβο για το μηνυμα σου, εγω δε θα μπορουσα να το γραψω, παραειμαι επικριτικος γενικα για κατι τετοιο. Εχεις δικιο σε οσα γραφεις, για την υποτιμηση του αλλου σαν αμυνα η μη.

----------


## Kostas_14

> @Kostas_14
> Κώστα, θα σου πω κάποια πράγματα εντελώς φιλικά και χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης. Εδώ μέσα έχει ανθρώπους που έχουν κάθε λογής προβλήματα. Ψύχωση, σχιζοφρένεια, μετατραυματικό σοκ, αγχώδεις διαταραχές, αρρωστοφοβία, κατάθλιψη κάθε μορφής, ψυχοσωματικά και πόσα άλλα που δεν θα τα αναφέρω τώρα. Και δεν το διάλεξαν οι ίδιοι. Ξέρεις πόσο εύκολο είναι μια μέρα να εμφανίσει ο οποιοσδήποτε από εμάς ψύχωση για παράδειγμα; Φτωχοί, πλούσιοι, κάθε μορφωτικού επιπέδου και ο καθένας με τις δικές του πεποιθήσεις. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ξυπνάνε και θα θέλανε να πάθουν κάτι να ξεμπερδεύουν. Που η καθημερινότητα τους είναι μια κόλαση. Και παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζουν και παλεύουν ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του και με τα μέσα που έχει. Και πολλοί περνάνε ώρα μέσα εδώ γιατί εκεί έξω από το σπίτι όποτε τόλμησαν να πούνε τα προβλήματα τους εισέπραξαν χλευασμό και απομόνωση και γιατί θεώρησαν πως εδώ θα βρούνε κάποιους άλλους με παρόμοια προβλήματα για να συζητήσουν και να ανταλλάξουν μια κουβέντα. Και να τους καταλάβουν. Γιατί εκεί έξω αν μιλήσεις για αυτά βγαίνεις από το μαντρί και ως γνωστόν σε τρώνε οι λύκοι. Και είναι τυχεροί όσοι βρήκαν ανθρώπους να τους στηρίξουν και αυτό αποτελεί εξαίρεση στον κανόνα. Οπότε αυτές οι αμερικανιες τύπου "no lifer" και "get a life" και διάφορα τέτοια καταλαβαίνεις πόσο άστοχα είναι. Και ο καθένας έχει την ζωή του με τα προβλήματα του και προσπαθεί να ζήσει όσο καλύτερα μπορεί και σίγουρα η ζωή κάθε ανθρώπου είναι διαφορετική από αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς πως είναι το ιδανικό. Και ίσως θα μπορούσες να μάθεις και εσύ κάτι από τέτοια άτομα που όπως λες δεν αξίζει η ενασχόληση σου μαζί τους. Ο καθένας μας μπορεί να μάθει κάτι από τον άλλον. Έστω και κάτι παραμικρό. Γιατί εδώ θα σου απαντήσουν πολλοί, με τα προβλήματα του ο καθένας αλλά δεν θα κάτσει να σου πει πρώτα την ιστορία της ζωής του για να τον εγκρίνεις. 
> Και τέλος με τον "giorgos panou" διαφωνώ σε αρκετά από αυτά που λέει και δεν σου απαντάω προς υπεράσπιση του.


Φίλε μου, ό,τι πρόβλημα και αν έχει ο άλλος, δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να χαρακτηρίζει άγνωστο κόσμο. Το τι είμαι εγώ δεν το ξέρει ο κάθε ηθικιστής γιώργος πάνου και λοιποί. Ας κρατήσει το κόμπλεξ του για πάρτη του, το ίδιο και οι συν αυτώ που σχολιάζουν μαζί του και γράφουν και σε αυτό το θέμα και ας αφήσουν εμένα. 

Έτρεξε να με χαρακτηρίσει ένας τύπος που δεν έχει εμπειρία ζωής, ούτε εγώ έχω και το λέω, δεν έχω θέμα. Όμως δεν κάθομαι να χαρακτηρίζω, όπως είπε ήδη το επίπεδο αυτού του ανθρώπου, είναι κάτω του μετρίου. Αυτό μου δείχνει και αυτό λέω, μακάρι να μου αποδείκνυε το αντίθετο.

Δεν ξέρει τι κάνω στην προσωπική μου ζωή και έχει το θράσος ο συγκεκριμένος να με λυπάται κιόλας. Κάθεται σε ένα πληκτρολόγιο και χαρακτηρίζει τους άλλους, ως επιδειξίες, ανήθικους κλπ. όταν η μεγαλύτερη ανηθικότητα την κάνει ο ίδιος, που κάθεται και κρίνει. Ούτε οι κοινές γυναίκες στην Συγγρού, δεν κάθονται να κρίνουν και αυτές έχουν μεγαλύτερη ηθική από τον συγκεκριμένο.

Δεν είχα σκοπό να κάτσω να μιλήσω γι'αυτό το μέλος, αρκετά έχω δει ήδη, από τις αρλούμπες που λέει. Ο καθένας μας κρίνεται. Απάντησα γιατί παρέθεσες μια άποψη και την σέβομαι. 

Δες όλα τα μηνύματα μου και πες μου, αν έχω χαρακτηρίσει έστω και ένα μέλος εδώ. Να βρει ζωή ο συγκεκριμένος και να μην ασχολείται με πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζει, ας κρατήσει το κόμπλεξ του όπως είπα για πάρτη του και να μην το επιδεικνύει εκεί που δεν τον παίρνει. Καλή σου συνέχεια...

----------


## oboro

Επαρση πολλη, ουσια λιγη ως καμια.




> Ούτε οι κοινές γυναίκες στην Συγγρού, δεν κάθονται να κρίνουν και αυτές έχουν μεγαλύτερη ηθική από τον συγκεκριμένο.


Ευτυχως που ξερεις καλυτερα απο τον ηθικιστη τον γιωργο πανου...

Κριμα απλα.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Επαρση πολλη, ουσια λιγη ως καμια.
> 
> 
> 
> Ευτυχως που ξερεις καλυτερα απο τον ηθικιστη τον γιωργο πανου...
> 
> Κριμα απλα.


Δεν μένω καν στην Αθήνα, άρα πως ξέρω; Αν θέλεις, την άλλη φορά να σκέφτεσαι, πριν γράψεις καμιά μπούρδα, όπως κάνεις συνήθως. Κρίμα να υπάρχουν τέτοια μέλη στο φορουμ, σαν και εσένα, είναι σίγουρα. Έπρεπε να διδάσκεις σε κάποια πανεπιστήμιο, χάνονται τέτοια "μυαλά"...

----------


## oboro

Λεγεται σαρκασμος. Ειναι αυτο που μολις δεν καταλαβες.

Αληθεια, αν δεν μενεις αθηνα και δεν ξερεις, γιατι επικαλεστηκες τις γυναικες αυτες; Εσυ δεν ελεγες οτι βασιζεσαι μονο σε δικες σου εμπειριες χωρις στερεοτυπα και θεωριες; Αλλαξοπιστησες στο μεταξυ;

----------


## Kostas_14

> Λεγεται σαρκασμος. Ειναι αυτο που μολις δεν καταλαβες.
> 
> Αληθεια, αν δεν μενεις αθηνα και δεν ξερεις, γιατι επικαλεστηκες τις γυναικες αυτες; Εσυ δεν ελεγες οτι βασιζεσαι μονο σε δικες σου εμπειριες χωρις στερεοτυπα και θεωριες; Αλλαξοπιστησες στο μεταξυ;


Ο μόνος σαρκασμός που βλέπω, είναι ότι ακόμη σου απαντάω. Θα έπρεπε να με ευχαριστείς γι'αυτό. 

Όσον αφορά για τις γυναίκες της Συγγρού, ρώτα καλύτερα κανέναν άλλον, θα ξέρει καλύτερα από εμένα. Εκείνοι που κρίνουν πρώτοι περί ανηθικότητας κλπ. είναι οι πρώτοι "πελάτες" κιόλας. Αυτό πως το ξέρω; Ρώτα και άλλους και θα μάθεις. 

Αν ήθελα να κάνω σεξ 21 ετών με μια κοπέλα επί χρήμασι, θα το έκανα, αν δεν έκανα ξεπέτες με κοπέλες που το γουστάρουν. Σε αυτή την πρόταση που είπα, έπαθε κοκομπλόκο ο φίλος σου και εσύ πιστεύω, αλλά δεν μπορώ όπως βλέπεις να πω ψέματα για ένα θέμα που το ζω. Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## oboro

Για κοκομπλοκο δεν ξερω, πλακα παντως σιγουρα επαθα οταν ειδα να εγκαλεις καποιον για ηθικολογια και στην ιδια σχεδον προταση να λες "ουτε οι κοινες γυναικες της συγγρου".

Για τον ορισμο του σαρκασμου θα πρεπει δυστυχως να ανατρεξεις σε λεξικο απ' οτι βλεπω. Τον εχεις μπερδεψει με κατι, μπορω να πιθανολογισω με τι αλλα δεν θα το πραξω.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Για κοκομπλοκο δεν ξερω, πλακα παντως σιγουρα επαθα οταν ειδα να εγκαλεις καποιον για ηθικολογια και στην ιδια σχεδον προταση να λες "ουτε οι κοινες γυναικες της συγγρου".
> 
> Για τον ορισμο του σαρκασμου θα πρεπει δυστυχως να ανατρεξεις σε λεξικο απ' οτι βλεπω. Τον εχεις μπερδεψει με κατι, μπορω να πιθανολογισω με τι αλλα δεν θα το πραξω.


Εσύ με τα λεξικά την βρίσκεις ε; Εμ, φαίνεται...

----------


## oboro

Ειναι που δεν προσβαλλεις ποτε, παρα μονο οταν προσβαλλεις. Α κι οταν μενεις απο επιχειρηματα. Ειπαμε παιδες: Η ψυχολογια δεν ειναι στα βιβλια και στις επιστημες... Ειναι στη _Ζωη..._


Αχ, δος μοι σθενος, Βααλ Ζεβουλ...  :Big Grin:  με αυτα που διαβαζω.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Ειναι που δεν προσβαλλεις ποτε, παρα μονο οταν προσβαλλεις. Α κι οταν μενεις απο επιχειρηματα. Ειπαμε παιδες: Η ψυχολογια δεν ειναι στα βιβλια και στις επιστημες... Ειναι στη _Ζωη..._
> 
> 
> Αχ, δος μοι σθενος, Βααλ Ζεβουλ...  με αυτα που διαβαζω.


Είπε ο τύπος που κατέφυγε σε λεξικά και σε έννοιες όπως "ηθικολογία" και "σαρκασμός" για να κάνει πνεύμα, αλλά δεν του βγήκε. Άστο φίλε, τα επιχειρήματά μου, τα είπα στο μήνυμα του Αργύρη, με εσένα περνάω λίγο ευχάριστα την ώρα μου, όπως καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν κάνω σοβαρή συζήτηση με εσένα, δεν ενδείκνυται κιόλας το ποιον σου για σοβαρή συζήτηση.

Προσβάλλω, όταν με προσβάλλουν. Το να κάθομαι να προσβάλλω χωρίς λόγο και αιτία, όπως έκανε και ο no lifer φίλος σου και εσύ, όχι δεν το κάνω. 

Η ψυχολογία είναι στην θεωρία και στην πράξη, εσύ δεν ξέρεις καλά την θεωρία, παρά μόνο ό,τι διαβάζεις στο ίντερνετ και στην πράξη, άστο να μην το συζητήσουμε. Είπες σε κάποιο μήνυμά σου, ένα μέλος τον meni αν τον γράφω σωστά, να τον διαολοστείλουν οι διαχειριστές και ότι είναι από τους πιο επικίνδυνους ανθρώπους. Για έναν άνθρωπο σαν και εσένα που παίζει την ψυχολογία στα δάκτυλα (σαρκασμός, μην το πάρεις επάνω σου), πολύ γρήγορα ξεφεύγεις εκτός εαυτού, με εκφράσεις πεζοδρομίου. Φαίνεται η ψυχολογία τελικά, δεν σου έχει κάνει καλό ή μάλλον δεν την έμαθες όπως θα έπρεπε. Ψάξου φιλικά στο λέω.

----------


## oboro

Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι "απο τους πιο επικινδυνους ανθρωπους". Ειπα οτι ειναι απο τα πιο επικινδυνα ατομα εδω μεσα, σε ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης. Ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις που ακριβως βρισκεσαι ή εχεις θεμα με την κατανοηση κειμενου; Προσπαθησες καποτε λανθασμενα να διαβασεις καποιο λεξικο σελιδα σελιδα νομιζοντας ειναι χοντρο μυθιστορημα και ηταν οδυνηρη η εμπειρια μεχρι σημειου μπλακ αουτ; Απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα; Για αυτο εχεις θεμα με τα λεξικα; Για αυτο τα μισεις;

Τωρα η μονη εξηγηση που μπορω να σκεφτω για το πως η επιμαχη φραση ειναι "του πεζοδρομιου", ειναι πως το πεζοδρομιο που γνωρισες εσυ ειχε να περνανε απο κατω κανα-δυο καλωδια της δεη παραπανω απ' το κανονικο.

----------


## giorgos panou

> χαχα Εγώ φίλτατε, δεν έχω να αποδείξω τίποτα, ξέρω την αξία μου, ως άνθρωπος. Έχω ζωή αν θες, δεν κάθομαι να το παίζω δικαστής του πληκτρολογίου, γι'αυτό μάθε αν θέλεις να αναφέρεσαι καλύτερα σε εμένα και σε όποιο άλλο μέλος. Και άλλοι έχω δει σε έχουν κράξει και όχι άδικα από τι βλέπω. 
> 
> Μιλάς για τις κοπέλες και για την ψυχολογία τους και επαναλαμβάνω (για τις κοπέλες γενικά αναφέρθηκες και μετά το άλλαξες για το θέμα του βιασμού), τα γραπτά μένουν έλεγαν οι Ρωμαίοι, δες παραπάνω τι έγραψες. Αναφέρθηκες γενικά στην γυναικεία ψυχολογία, ότι έλκονται από τα "κακά" παιδιά, επειδή τους φοβούνται. Σαχλαμάρες απλά γράφεις και τίποτα παραπάνω. 
> 
> Απέδειξα με τα λεγόμενά μου, ότι επειδή γνωρίζω (λίγο) καλύτερα την γυναικεία ψυχολογία, από κάποιους σαν και εσένα, απέδειξα ότι έχεις λάθος. Είπα χαρακτηριστικά ότι δεν έλκονται από τον φόβο, αλλά γιατί έχουν τα κότσια να τις προσεγγίσουν (πρόσεχε εδώ), δεν αναφέρθηκα για το θέμα του βιασμού στην Ρόδο, αλλά γενικά στο θέμα προσέγγιση. 
> 
> Επειδή μάλλον δεν το κατάλαβες, πήγες και με χαρακτήρισες κατευθείαν, αντί να ρωτήσεις. Το επίπεδό σου, φαίνεται πως είναι χαμηλό και φαίνεται και από την γραφή. Έχεις αραδιάσει αρλούμπες παντού με θέμα την θρησκεία, που ούτε καν στέκουν κιόλας. 
> 
> Είσαι ο κλασικός τύπος που κάθεται στον καναπέ του και σχολιάζει μέσω μιας οθόνης, πράγματα που δεν ξέρει κιόλας. Το τι είναι ψυχολογία και τι όχι, καλύτερα ψάξε το εσύ. Η ψυχολογία όπως την ορίζεις εσύ και ο καθένας μας, είναι έξω από το σπίτι και όχι μέσα σε αυτό και πόσο μάλλον, όχι πίσω από μια οθόνη. Η ψυχολογία, είναι το να επικοινωνείς με τους άλλους ανθρώπους, να φλερτάρεις, να κάνεις φιλίες. Η ζωή είναι έξω από το σπίτι και όχι μέσα σε αυτό. 
> ...



Εσυ ασχολεισαι μαζι μου, παλυ, ετσι? κοιτα την παρτυ σου κι ασε με εμενα να γραφω αυτα που θελω δεν θα μου πεις εσυ φασηστακο τι θα λεω.τραβα στην μανα σου να κανεις κουμαντο.
Οσο για τα γκομενικα σου κι τις κατακτησεις σου αν ειχες δεν θα προσπαθουσες να μας πησεις συνεχως! 
Οσο για το οτι εχεις την ανεση κι την ασφαλεια εδω μεσα να προσβαλεις αλλους το κανεις λογικα επειδη στην πραγματικη σου ζωη εισαι χστης κι προσπαθεις εδω μεσα να μας την πεις, κλασικο φενομενο.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Φίλε μου, ό,τι πρόβλημα και αν έχει ο άλλος, δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα να χαρακτηρίζει άγνωστο κόσμο. Το τι είμαι εγώ δεν το ξέρει ο κάθε ηθικιστής γιώργος πάνου και λοιποί. Ας κρατήσει το κόμπλεξ του για πάρτη του, το ίδιο και οι συν αυτώ που σχολιάζουν μαζί του και γράφουν και σε αυτό το θέμα και ας αφήσουν εμένα. 
> 
> Έτρεξε να με χαρακτηρίσει ένας τύπος που δεν έχει εμπειρία ζωής, ούτε εγώ έχω και το λέω, δεν έχω θέμα. Όμως δεν κάθομαι να χαρακτηρίζω, όπως είπε ήδη το επίπεδο αυτού του ανθρώπου, είναι κάτω του μετρίου. Αυτό μου δείχνει και αυτό λέω, μακάρι να μου αποδείκνυε το αντίθετο.
> 
> Δεν ξέρει τι κάνω στην προσωπική μου ζωή και έχει το θράσος ο συγκεκριμένος να με λυπάται κιόλας. Κάθεται σε ένα πληκτρολόγιο και χαρακτηρίζει τους άλλους, ως επιδειξίες, ανήθικους κλπ. όταν η μεγαλύτερη ανηθικότητα την κάνει ο ίδιος, που κάθεται και κρίνει. Ούτε οι κοινές γυναίκες στην Συγγρού, δεν κάθονται να κρίνουν και αυτές έχουν μεγαλύτερη ηθική από τον συγκεκριμένο.
> 
> Δεν είχα σκοπό να κάτσω να μιλήσω γι'αυτό το μέλος, αρκετά έχω δει ήδη, από τις αρλούμπες που λέει. Ο καθένας μας κρίνεται. Απάντησα γιατί παρέθεσες μια άποψη και την σέβομαι. 
> 
> Δες όλα τα μηνύματα μου και πες μου, αν έχω χαρακτηρίσει έστω και ένα μέλος εδώ. Να βρει ζωή ο συγκεκριμένος και να μην ασχολείται με πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζει, ας κρατήσει το κόμπλεξ του όπως είπα για πάρτη του και να μην το επιδεικνύει εκεί που δεν τον παίρνει. Καλή σου συνέχεια...


 Ασχολεισου με τυποτες αλλο ρε, και δεν ειναι μαγκια να την λες με ασφαλεια την αποσταση του ιντερνετ απεναντιας αν εισουν ανδρας δεν θα την ελεγες στον κοσμο απο εδω μεσα!! αλλα μαλον το κανεις μονο εδω οπου δεν κινδηνευεις!! μαλον εξω,, εκει που ζεις την μεγαλη ζωη!! που ολοι οι υποληποι δεν εχουμε ζησει κι την εχεις ζησει εσυ ενα 20 χρονο παιδακι!! αν λοιπον ζεις τοσο δραση στην ζωη σου πως γινετε κι απασχολεισαι με εμας? 
Αντι να εισαι εξω κι να διασκεδαζης στην ηλικια που εισαι ολη μερα σε βλεπω εδω μεσα πανω απο την οθωνη!! αν ζουσες τοσο ομορφα τι δουλεια εχεις εδω περα?? σε ενα φορουμ ανθρωπων οπου αντιμετοπιζουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα! 
Επειδη λοιπον ολα οσα μας γραφεις ειναι παραμυθια, κι θα ηθελες να ειναι ετσι, κι επειδη μπορει να εχουμε ψυχικα προβληματα αλλα χαζοι δεν ειμαστε, εξαλου ειναι κατις λογικο οτι αυτα που γραφεις ειναι κατις που θα ηθελες, αλλιως δεν θα ειχες αναγκη να μας πησεις κι ουτε θα νευριαζες οταν στο εγραψα, η αντιδραση σου θα ηταν να χαμογρλασεις, αλλα δυστυχως ζεις κι εσυ οπως πολλα νεα παιδια μια πολυ βαρετη ζωη! Βεβαια δεν φταις εσυ για την καταντια σου ,φταινε οι προηγουμενες γενιες! φταιω κι εγω οπου φεραμε τον τοπο στην καταντια την σημερινη ,στα μνημονια, στην ανεργια κι σε ολα αυτα! με αποτελλεσμα τα νεα παιδια να φευγουν απο την χωρα! 
αν λοιπον με κατηγορουσες για αυτο θα ειχες δικιο ,αλλα δεν φταιω εγω οπου ειναι ετσι η ζωη σου φιλε μου! Θα σου ελεγα να αρχησεις να ανοιγεσαι κι εσυ, κι να ζητησεις την συμπαρασταση του φορουμ παρα να το παιζεις μαγκας ! εξαλου δεν θα εισουν εδω αν δεν ειχες προβληματα.
Τελευται απαντηση κι πολυς ασχοληθικα μαζι σου, θα ξανα ασχοληθω οταν γραφεις αληθεις κι οταν ζητησεις βοηθεια!

----------


## Kostas_14

> Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι "απο τους πιο επικινδυνους ανθρωπους". Ειπα οτι ειναι απο τα πιο επικινδυνα ατομα εδω μεσα, σε ενα φορουμ υποστηριξης. Ειναι οτι δεν ξερεις που ακριβως βρισκεσαι ή εχεις θεμα με την κατανοηση κειμενου; Προσπαθησες καποτε λανθασμενα να διαβασεις καποιο λεξικο σελιδα σελιδα νομιζοντας ειναι χοντρο μυθιστορημα και ηταν οδυνηρη η εμπειρια μεχρι σημειου μπλακ αουτ; Απο εκει ξεκινανε ολα; Για αυτο εχεις θεμα με τα λεξικα; Για αυτο τα μισεις;
> 
> Τωρα η μονη εξηγηση που μπορω να σκεφτω για το πως η επιμαχη φραση ειναι "του πεζοδρομιου", ειναι πως το πεζοδρομιο που γνωρισες εσυ ειχε να περνανε απο κατω κανα-δυο καλωδια της δεη παραπανω απ' το κανονικο.


Δεν έχω θέμα με τα λεξικά, απεναντίας τα χρησιμοποιώ για τις σπουδές μου, εσύ δεν ξέρω τι σχέση έχεις με τα λεξικά, ένα άτομο, που δεν ξέρει να γράφει σωστά μια λέξη. 

Όσο για το "πεζοδρομίου" μάλλον θα ξέρεις καλύτερα, άλλωστε φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος με εμπειρία επάνω στα πεζοδρόμια.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Εσυ ασχολεισαι μαζι μου, παλυ, ετσι? κοιτα την παρτυ σου κι ασε με εμενα να γραφω αυτα που θελω δεν θα μου πεις εσυ φασηστακο τι θα λεω.τραβα στην μανα σου να κανεις κουμαντο.
> Οσο για τα γκομενικα σου κι τις κατακτησεις σου αν ειχες δεν θα προσπαθουσες να μας πησεις συνεχως! 
> Οσο για το οτι εχεις την ανεση κι την ασφαλεια εδω μεσα να προσβαλεις αλλους το κανεις λογικα επειδη στην πραγματικη σου ζωη εισαι χστης κι προσπαθεις εδω μεσα να μας την πεις, κλασικο φενομενο.


Δεν ασχολήθηκα καν μαζί σου, πριν αρχίσεις ΕΣΥ ο ίδιος να με κρίνεις. Σέβομαι που έχεις πρόβλημα (όποιο και να είναι αυτό, δεν γνωρίζω κιόλας) και το είδα σε ένα-δύο μηνύματα, γι'αυτό και δεν το συνεχίζω. Δεν ασχολούμαι και μην ασχολείσαι μαζί μου, κλείνει εδώ το θέμα.

----------


## oeo

> Όσο για το "πεζοδρομίου" μάλλον θα ξέρεις καλύτερα, άλλωστε φαίνεσαι άνθρωπος με εμπειρία επάνω στα πεζοδρόμια.


Εκει θα βγαζει το μεροκαματο του ο φιλος μας μαλλον.

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ερχονται Χριστουγεννα μη τσακωνομαστε ειρήνη υμίν!!

----------


## Kostas_14

> Εκει θα βγαζει το μεροκαματο του ο φιλος μας μαλλον.
> 
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ερχονται Χριστουγεννα μη τσακωνομαστε ειρήνη υμίν!!


Δεν ξέρω φίλε μου, δεν είμαι τύπος να κρίνω τις ζωές των άλλων. Δεν τον γνωρίζω καν, για να έχω άποψη και δεν έχω κανένα θέμα, ίσα ίσα σήμερα ξημέρωσε μια υπέροχη μέρα. Το ίδιο εύχομαι και για όλα τα παιδιά εδώ.

----------


## oboro

Συνοψιζοντας λοιπον τον αντιλογο των αγνων λαϊκων παιδιων μεχρι τωρα, και κοψτε φαση:

1) Το μονο που ξερω ειναι απο λεξικα, αλλα ειναι προφανες απο τα γραπτα μου οτι δεν εχω ανοιξει ουτε ενα στη ζωη μου

2) Απο βιωματικες εμπειριες μηδεν, με εξαιρεση βεβαια την πολυετη εμπειρια μου στο πεζοδρομιο

3) Βγαζω τοσα απο το εν λογω πεζοδρομιο που καλυτερα να μεινω στα θολοκουλτουριαρικα αφου μονο εκει εχω μελλον


Συμπερασματα: 

1) _Ειμαι ο Χαϊλαντερ ο Αθανατος,_ 

2) Επιπροσθετως, και μετα απο περαιτερω διερευνηση, _There Can Be Only One, Koufalesh_ (η προφορα αυστηρα Σων Κοννερυ και με παχυ το 'Σ', πλιζ)


Λοιπον εγω θα ελεγα το εξαντλησαμε το θεμα, εσεις τι λετε; Ο Κωστης πηγε απο τις ανεβαστικες γενικολογιες στις φαιες χυδαιολογιες σε χρονο ντετε, ο οεο το χει μεν αλλα κατα βαθος εχει απογοητευτει (φιλευσπλαχνε Βουδα βοηθα με),ο μενης ειναι παρεξηγημενη σεμνη μορφη του διαδικτυου και το εν λογω φορουμ δεν ειναι καθολου μα καθολου πλεον βορα των θολονεοφασιστικων αποψεων (τις τελευταιες δε σας λεω που τις ειδα γραμμενες, πρεπει να το βρειτε μονοι σας)

'Ουντ νιχτς χειροτερεν' που λενε και στη Γερμανια, μάινε κιντεν. Αουφ χαιρετατε μας.

----------


## Kostas_14

> Συνοψιζοντας λοιπον τον αντιλογο των αγνων λαϊκων παιδιων μεχρι τωρα, και κοψτε φαση:
> 
> 1) Το μονο που ξερω ειναι απο λεξικα, αλλα ειναι προφανες απο τα γραπτα μου οτι δεν εχω ανοιξει ουτε ενα στη ζωη μου
> 
> 2) Απο βιωματικες εμπειριες μηδεν, με εξαιρεση βεβαια την πολυετη εμπειρια μου στο πεζοδρομιο
> 
> 3) Βγαζω τοσα απο το εν λογω πεζοδρομιο που καλυτερα να μεινω στα θολοκουλτουριαρικα αφου μονο εκει εχω μελλον
> 
> 
> ...


Όταν με προκαλούν με χαζομάρες, σίγουρα δεν θα κάτσω ήρεμα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν ήθελα να το τραβήξω τόσο και οι δυο λέγαμε γενικόλογες αρλούμπες. Κλείνει το θέμα εδώ, όπως είπα και στον Γιώργο Πάνου.

----------


## Μαγδα

> Εγώ πότε αποφάνθηκα κάτι τέτοιο ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε;


Νομίζω ότι δεν ταιριάζουμε εγώ όταν αστειευομαι δεν με καταλαβαίνει σχεδόν κανείς.Ν νομίζουν ότι μιλάω σοβαρά

----------


## Macgyver

Εδω υπαρχουν σοβαρα προβληματα , με την ορθογραφια θασχοληθουμε ? ειμαι παλιας σχολης , πολυ καλος ορθογραφος , αλλα ουδεποτε ενοχληθηκα με τις ανορθογραφιες ........

----------


## Μαγδα

> Εδω υπαρχουν σοβαρα προβληματα , με την ορθογραφια θασχοληθουμε ? ειμαι παλιας σχολης , πολυ καλος ορθογραφος , αλλα ουδεποτε ενοχληθηκα με τις ανορθογραφιες ........


Εκτιμας την ποιήση .Σκαρωσα αυτό;

Στην ορθογραφία ήμουν γκουμπούρας
Και αντεγραφα από το γραπτό της Τούλας
Ο δασκάλος μου τραβούσε τα αυτιά
Εάν τύχαινε και ειχα τσαλακωμένα χαρτια
Έλεγα την Ιστορία 
Και χαμογελάγε μία κυρία
Πόσο αυστηρη να ναι με το παιδί
Που απλά το μάθημα της μαγνητοφωνεί
Άκουγε με άλλη φωνή 
Ότι έλεγε το προηγούμενο πρωί

----------


## Macgyver

Πλακα εχει !!!

----------

